# FAC - January 2014



## Marchwind

Happy New Year everyone &#127881;!! I hope you all had a safe and fun night last night. 

This is the FAC, Fiber Arts Chat. This is the place to come if you want to talk about everyday stuff and it doesn't have to be fiber related. If you want to just touch base or if you are new this is a good place to introduce yourself to us. You can also just start a new thread of introduction if you like. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. 

If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. Photos also help if you have a question about something. Post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

Lots of odds and ends on the fiber front going on. Nothing new to report here. Snow and cold but it's winter, it's what we expect :happy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Rang in the New Year with my eyes closed. :grin: ahhhh
(I am officially NOT the party animal I used to be- and I am okay with that!)

We started the day yesterday at -31ÂºF 

and after working an 8 hour day, we enjoyed a quiet evening by the fireside. 

I uncorked a bottle of my favorite Minnesota wine- Laporte's Forest Edge Wineries White Cranberry wine - http://www.forestedgewinery.com/ and after one lovely (tall) glass, I was quietly snoring in my easy chair. 

I woke up after a short power nap and started knitting.  It was a great way to end 2013- and this morning, I plan to continue that knitting with a cup of coffee!

Happy 2014, everyone!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Happy new year!

We also were sound asleep by midnight. I'm fine ringing in the new year with, say, France, about 6 hours earlier.

To celebrate, we invited family over for dinner. We had a fire in our fire pit, where we roasted hotdogs and made s'mores. The evening was topped off with hot chocolate and chai lattes and the house was quiet by nine. Just right.

(Oh, I did manage to turn the heel on my current sock before turning out the light.)


----------



## MDKatie

Happy New Year, ladies! WIHH and BBChick, it sounds like you both had great evenings! Hubs and I managed to stay up until around 12:30, and then we hit the hay. I put a dark blanket in the window (no shades up yet) and managed to sleep until 9 am!!! That's unheard of for me! 

Great news...I started my New Year off right. I cast off my first sweater last night! It only took me 15 mos...:grin: Now I need to seam up the sleeves, block it, and weave in the ends. I hope to have it at least blocked by the end of the day! I can't wait to try it on. Now I need to find a new project....


----------



## Kris in MI

Quiet night at my house too. . . 20yo son stayed over at his lifelong best friend's apartment, 16yo dd went to a lock-in, so it was just me, dh and the 19yo dd. We played Jenga, Scrabble, Last Word and Scattergories, then it was midnight. Was in bed about 12:30.

I had to get up at 6:30 and go off to the horse farm to feed all the horses their breakfast, but got home and went back to bed at 8:00. It's in the single digits here, with a light snow falling. Have cinnamon rolls rising for breakfast (might be more like lunch by the time they are done baking :teehee: )


----------



## Kasota

Congrats on the sweater, MDKatie! Woot! 

I was sleeping by 11. Been many long years since I decided to stay up until midnight. Sleep is better.  

Mom has decided to re-arrange the kitchen cupboards. This is a good thing. Our house is about the size of a shoe box and we have all of 9 feet of cupboard space and that includes the section taken up by the sink. 

Mom is a tiny dish hoarder. Can't pass up a tiny dish at a second hand shop or a garage sale. Tiny Chinese sauce dishes, itty bitty creamers, diminutive cups and saucers regularly make their way into the kitchen. Then she will get tired of the clutter and pass them along to my sister.  I would complain about all the tiny dishes but she has no clue how much yarn I have stashed pretty much everywhere. 

So the New Year's tradition continues...the passing of the tiny dishes...to make more room for (you guessed it) tiny dishes.


----------



## Marchwind

I got to work on time, 0400, the roads were snow covered, not horrible for driving compared to what I'm used to. But I have to say, Michigan could learn a lot from Minnesota and how to effectively move and handle snow. Here it is only inches but you would think it was feet, sheesh. None of the planes came in last night so we had no planes on the ground this morning, never a good sign. Typically we have 4 flights that leave between 0600 and 0800 this morning we had none, all were cancelled. We did have our 1120 and the 1155 but they were running very late. If you were traveling today it was not a good day from this part of the world. I am happy to be home


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all. Sleepy quite day today.
We didn't stay up either, just being lazy.
The snows been falling since 5 or so, and it's gorgeous!
I just got done ripping out that Echo Flowers shawl. The yarn just didn't like it:indif:.
I found another called Flowers, Vines, and Hearts. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-vines-and-flowers-shawl
Not quite as involved as I would like. But I'm thinking as amazing as the yarn is, simpler might be better....


----------



## Kasota

That's a beautiful shawl pattern! I saw a thread on Ravelry about blocking and people were posting before and after pictures. It was really stunning, especially on shawls. 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/yarn/650463/1-25

I have never really done much blocking and I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## raccoon breath

That's a beautiful pattern. I love shawls and wow does blocking make a huge difference. 

Kicking off the new year has been extremely uneventful. The tiny dish collecting is very funny, Kasota. My parents are getting a little older. My dad just got his first tractor and he's now named "her". When my husband got his first tractor, it was love. I told my mom that she never has to worry about men like my father and my husband cheating. Their minds are swirling with love for pickup trucks, tractors, and mechanical things. The other woman for them will always have tires. lol My mom, now married about 50 years, tells me the other day that I'm right. The tractor is the other woman. My dad has a pretty little name for the red tractor I can't remember right now but my mom has started calling it Jezebel. lol All those years and she never realized that about some boys and tractors. LOL!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Hubby's band played at the Moose Lodge last night .... I took my new supported spindle and ended up having to explain and show how it worked , what FUN !!!! People were so amazed !! We didnt get to bed until 3 am .... so today is Yoga pants and Black Eye Pea Gumbo ! Happy New Year !!


----------



## ejagno

Well it sounds like all of you had a wonderful and relaxing day to ring in the New Year. DH and I took our 2nd day off in 6 months and just stayed home. It's rare that we are ever home together except to sleep or shower with all of those 16-18 hour days in the restaurant. We laughed, talked, watched movies and even did some light housework together. We ended New Years eve with a nice dinner and a drink. I crashed around 10:30 with all the cracking, popping and booming as though I was sleeping in a war zone. He was laughing at me this morning saying that I was snoring before my head hit the pillow. Okay, so I'd never win a drinking contest after the first two. LOL

This morning my internal routine alarm clock had me up before sunrise. That's okay because I enjoyed just waking up and taking my time instead of hitting the floor running. We had a nice lunch at my oldest sons house with the family and I had to come home to nap. Chocolate effects me like Ambien does to most people. I just took one little bite of cake and I was incoherent in minutes. I slept for a few hours and felt like I'd slept all night.

I really miss having quiet time, couple time and family time. I hope that we can manage some time off together a lot more often in 2014.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Nothing new, just commenting to get updates. 

I had a lame NYE also


----------



## hercsmama

Poor Cyndi. (((Big Hugs))) from me.
Hoping your not in too much pain, and that you heal quickly.


----------



## Kasota

Blinking at the computer screen as I have a morning cup of coffee...it's back to work today. Our director is coming in town for a couple days. That always means work will be extra busy. 

Cyndi, I hope you are not in too much pain as well. Has the swelling gone down some? Have you had surgery yet?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Enjoyed a blissful day by the fire where I finished my Christmas Fruitcake Mojo Socks!

Then we watched a "disturbing" movie - "Winter's Bone", and I sloughed off all day and mostly noshed on leftovers. :grin: 

Oh, I also treated myself to cold smoked salmon and Gjetost! I think I am becoming a Norwegian! 

It was unimaginably cold - but I did venture outside to feed the deer and chickadees. 

By night's end, I had started a new knitting project and cleaned my guest bedroom/fiber room - so I count this as a very productive fiber day. 


It was a brutal -35ÂºF on the way to work this morning but it is back to work (for one whole day) then our fiber group meets tonight after a holiday hiatus. It will be good to get back in the groove with my local fiber buds. :buds:. 


Cyndi, every time I step out of the truck onto the ice, I think of you. Yikes.   And I am more careful. Feel better soon!


----------



## Taylor R.

I spent my NYE at my mom's with my family. We always go spend the night at Memaw's, eat finger foods that are very bad for us, wear cheesy party hats, play board games, and often nobody makes it to midnight. This year, though, my youngest (who is 4) was the only one in the house that didn't make it.

I had a hat-in-progress in my hand the entire time we were there, pretty much. I had promised my aunt I'd have these hats done for her before she left to go see her grandkids in AZ. Then I procrastinated a few ays...then I got sick for better than a week...then I was working 14 hr shifts a few more days..then I was REALLY behind on them. So I finished them all up between 6 pm NYE and 6 pm New Year's Day. Of course, then I handed them off before taking any pictures after the marathon. Whoops!

As it turns out, my asthma in combination with the yucky chest stuff that came with the virus I had is not good at all. I'll have to go in and have a chest x-ray done if it doesn't improve in the next couple days to make sure it's not getting pneumonia-y.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

feel better soon, Taylor R - my daughter had that stuff for so long that she actually separated a rib from coughing and then had to go get chiropractic adjustments for that in addition to the antibiotics for the infection. I thought her lung was collapsing -she was in such pain. Yucky stuff out there - I take my EmergenC every single day and I swear that makes a difference.


----------



## mamajohnson

Happy New Year Everyone! We had a quiet New Year also. All the kids were elsewhere' so it was just me and DH. Fixed us a nice dinner with wine, and then we both snoozed in our chairs. Also have been on baby watch with one of my alpaca girls. So it was running outside every hour or so checking on her. Not knowing a whole lot on alpacas I am watching and worrying. Our other girl kidded (I know that isn't what it is called, but hey I am a goat person) 
Anyway, it was her first and I wasn't here and DH and the kids didn't make good alpaca midwives. So we lost that beautiful baby. Mom is good, but I am a nervous wreck, worrying about the next one. After two nights of little sleep I slept like a rock last night. 

DH got approved for his disability, so he should start getting a check in February. That will help on the finances tremendously. This is good because at work our busy season is starting to wind down. I will be on 40 hours again soon. I will be happy to see the 50 hour weeks go though ! 

Love the tiny dishes! WIHH That is just way too cold. It is 25 here and I am frozen! Lol 
Cyndi, take care of yourself. I have been watching you on Facebook.
Kasota-I just spent thirty min wandering around Ravelry due to your link. Lol! Loved it. 

I have taken some time off work. Don't go back until Monday. Think I will spin and knit and sew....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, my New Year's Eve involved a funeral. As I told you last week, my cousin's husband passed away on Christmas, so they had the funeral on New Year's Eve. It was a nice service, and my parents even came up from Nebraska. Got to see lots of family I don't often see, and we (my parents, me and DH, and another cousin and wife) stayed at my other cousin's house both the evening before and after the funeral. We rang in the New Year playing Mexican Train, but only until the ball dropped in NYC. Then everyone went to bed, though some of us didn't end up in bed until a little after midnight. 

I was working on a pair of socks while we were there, and my cousin kept commenting on how much she loved the yarn, the pattern, etc... I just tried not to laugh because they are for her! I bet she'll be tickled to get them! I was originally going to give all four cousins up here socks for Christmas, but then one got them early because he was in the nursing home, then his wife got hers early at the visitation, and I need to finish these socks here before I can give the other two pairs to the other couple! Ooops.

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## raccoon breath

MamaJohnson - Is the alpaca baby here yet?


----------



## hotzcatz

Great socks, WIHH! How'd you get the colors to line up on each sock? It looks totally tricky!

We thought we'd have a nice quiet night staying home New Year's Eve. About a half hour before midnight it seemed like a good night to hot tub. Lots of stars, nice and bright. Personally, I think the economy is improving around here. Improving a lot. Three - count them - one, two, THREE, of the neighbors had BIG fireworks. LOTS of BIG fireworks. Lots of big EXPENSIVE fireworks. I think the neighbors had a great year last year. We could see them great from the hot tub. And if the cinders got too close, we could duck under the water, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That's cool! 

Taylor hope you're feeling better
WIHH I love those socks ... such happy socks! 

MamaJ any cria? 

I'm going to an osteo surgeon this morning. I hope to know a lot more than I do now (which is practically nothing).

I'm getting real concerned about my non-broken leg. I have real bad arthritis in that knee & it has been getting quite s work out. It is very swollen. I have a feeling I'm going to end up in a wheel chair during this healing process.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh Cyndi- I am sorry to hear about "the other leg". Be sure you are getting lots of PT to that leg while you are immobile- otherwise it may "freeze".  Keep it moving. Oh Cyndi- how I wish there was something I could do to help you there at home. THIS is when I wish I wasn't so gainfully employed and I could just drive over and stay with you and help out. If it weren't for so many people depending on me being here, I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

Is there ANYTHING we can do? 

I will be anxious to hear what the surgeon says about your ankle later today!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

WIHH you are such a sweetheart. I'll be fine. One day at a time (or an hour at a time if that's what it takes).

I'm keeping the knee moving. May get another injection of SynViscOne to have the extra cushion.


----------



## Miz Mary

awwwww " Fiber Mama "...... I too, wish I could drop everything and come stay with you ....... I would if I could !!! Been praying for you ....If there's anything else I can do, just hollar !! I hope you get fixed up quickly and heal faster !!! ((( hugs )))


----------



## MDKatie

Cyndi, you are amazing. I cannot believe how tough you are! I'd be a blubbering baby STILL if I had broken my ankle like that! I hope your other knee gets better soon. Take care of yourself!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just leaving the doctor. 

I broke the fibula. The tibula popped off the ankle. And I did serious damage to the ligaments & tendons. 

I'll be in the stabilization unit for 4-6 weeks. Surgery to set the fibula. 8 weeks in a cast.

The skin is going to blister up & sluff off (eww) during this time. 

I'll be ready in time for gardening!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Just leaving the doctor.
> 
> I broke the fibula. The tibula popped off the ankle. And I did serious damage to the ligaments & tendons.
> 
> I'll be in the stabilization unit for 4-6 weeks. Surgery to set the fibula. 8 weeks in a cast.
> 
> The skin is going to blister up & sluff off (eww) during this time.
> 
> I'll be ready in time for gardening!!


it's *tibia* and fibula :hysterical: - not tibula and fibula! :rotfl:

God love you- what a terrible injury. 

So, what does that mean- you'll be in "stabilization unit for 4-6 weeks"- is that the horrible thing thats poking into your leg and foot now?!?!?!??!!??

I would SO chew through my restraints...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

LOL! I knew one of those words was wrong!! (But with oxycodone, it didn't bother me at all!!)

Yup, wearing of the erector set. Depending on how well the fibula mends and how the scars form on the tibia and soft tissues, I may or may not get plates & screws connecting the tibia & ankle.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yikes- so is there really a stabilizing rod running into your arch and through your heel right now or does the picture just make it look that way?


----------



## hercsmama

Ok, Cyndi my girl, I love ya darlin', but I am sooo glad I'm NOT on FB. Ewwww...the mental picture is bad enough.
Please listen to the Dr.s, and take advantage of the down time the best you can. You poor thing.


----------



## hotzcatz

It's a really good thing that you don't knit with your toes! Will you be able to knit while all this is going on?


----------



## raccoon breath

I'm sure she could knit. She seems extremely alert on oxycodone. Perhaps she could knit us all a tibula.:rotfl:

Get well soon


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Hey Cyndi, be sure to drink your milk every single day. :cow:
It really makes a big difference in the time it takes for bones to heal. 

:angel:


----------



## Kasota

I have not seen the pictures because I am not a Face Book type person. I did sign up for an account a while back because my son lost his phone and I was trying to track him down. I found his room mate's FB page and sent him a pm. He got home and said, "Hey, dude. Call your mom. She found my FB page...." hahahahahahah!

Sounds like you are in an external fixator. So much fun. NOT! Skin sloughing off is gross and it stinks but it will grow back. (I used to work in a rehab facility in a hospital) You are one tough lady to have such a positive attitude. 

We are in for some extreme cold. Sunday night is going to be down around -27 or so. They have closed all the school in the state for Monday as the wind chill is expected to be -50. Brrrrrr. Best to stay inside and do things like put together my spinning wheel and play with my carders. I am going to try spinning some in the grease as was suggested. I carded up a little and I think it will work.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kasota, get & keep the greasy fleece warm so the lanolin glistens & slips.

Yes it is an external fixator but the rod in my heel goes all the way through (saw it on the xray). 2 pins vertically farther up on the tibia & another horizontal one into the arch.

Milk, milk, milk! And calcium, magnesium & C. Check! 

The magnesium should help the side effects of the pain meds. TMI: I've been' stopped up' since Sunday, took mag citrate last night then watch out!

I may be able to start knitting again soon. Wasn't able to on the pain meds (eyes weren't functioning well)

I may start a new thread with pics of my injury for those who don't have FB.


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, I will for sure keep the fleece warm. It's in my bedroom where I can gaze on it lovingly.  

Sounds like that is one nasty, nasty break! Do post some pics for those of us who don't FB. That way I can cringe properly whilst praying for you!  

Miralax is a pretty good product for people on pain meds. It's maybe a less immediate in its effect but a little less harsh, too. The lack of exercise can't be helping you any, either. 

Hope you can start knitting soon! It will help pass the time. I wish I were closer...I would come help with chores or housework or whatever. (((hugs!)))

It's going to be cold here for a few days. Sunday night and Monday will be the worst. Brrr!


----------



## mamajohnson

Bless your heart Cyndi! Reminds me of my hand accident a few years back. You are a strong lady. Keep hanging in there, I have been praying.

On the cria-I need prayer ! About a week ago she had all the classic signs, rolling around and such. (We did lots of googling and youtubeing). Monday night DS had a bonfire party for his 20th birthday. They were all running around in and out of the pens until way in the night - maybe that disturbed her-.....anyway, that night I went out to put up the chickens and Lola was laying by the hay feeder with a bulge under her tail. So I was up every hour checking her. Its like, after I saw it she just sucked it back up. About 4 that morning my son texted me and said he saw the bulge again but she was just sitting there. So, no baby, for days we have watched. The nights are dipping down around 20, and the next few days are supposed to be cold. Not the -subzero degrees y'all have, but cold for us. Yesterday I was watching her and could see lots of movement in her sides. I was beginning to think she wasn't pregnant. Anyway, I am worried big time. If she has it in this cold and we don't catch the birth we may loose the baby. 
Told DH yesterday that we may need to have the vet out next week. In case it is miss aligned or something. 
I am consoling myself with the fact that she's acting normal and as far as I know the water hasn't broke. 

Any and all advise and prayer and good thoughts/mojo/etc are appreciated!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Cyndi, get plenty of rest so you can heal real good !! 

MamaJ ,I'll be praying for little Mama .....what kind of animal is she ? I'd be wanting to bring her in the house .......

Everybody who has COLD weather, I hope you are staying warm and are ok !! We are not that cold here..


----------



## Kasota

MamaJohnson, surely saying lots of prayers! 

I am so frustrated! I took my spinning wheel out to put it together and one of the pieces is missing and the flyer is damaged. Arrrgh! The seller had listed it as "new out of the box" and told me all the pieces parts were there but they are not. I had not fully unpacked things yesterday - honestly just took the wheel part out. Today I unpacked the box with all the pieces/parts (it was shipped in two boxes) to find she had really not even packaged them properly. She had things tossed in plastic grocery bags banging against each other, some of them not even in bags. The flyer has a big gouge out of the side where it banged against something and cracked a piece off. Other pieces you can see where they banged against each other and I could live with those little flaws but not with a cracked flyer and a missing top rail. :hair

Rats. Just Rats. 

I called PayPal Resolution Center because I had a case open because she hadn't shipped it and because she had stopped communicating with me. They said that she has 10 days to respond. I get to ship it back. They have requested that she send me a return shipping label but they can't make her pay for return shipping. They will credit my card back, but not right away. If she responds right away it would get credited back sooner. If not, they will wait for the 10 days. UGH. 

I am so bummed out. :Bawling:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I wouldn't assume the worst- nor call for the vet- once the water breaks or the feet or head or tail  present themselves- THEN it is time to worry!

Will be thinking about you and yours and hoping you are home when the miraculous event unfolds!

Cyndi, something tells me you will have lots to show for your "down time"- just remember to focus some of that energy on actually HEALING. 

When I was sick, I read http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Healing-Exploring-Frontiers-Medicine/dp/0739343963 and http://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Program-Advantage-Natural-Healing/dp/0679447156- two books I would still recommend today. 

Everybody else, stay warm. It is bright and sunny out there but deceivingly COLD and bitter- the wind cuts right through you. The whole state may be shut down on Monday- and Tuesday isn't looking much better. Chances are- I will still go to work.  :sob:

I made some comfort food yesterday- enchiladas... :cowboy:...and...I had some for breakfast. :grin:

(I got up WAY too early this morning and was doing some digging online into Inuit/Eskimo language/culture- so when I fell asleep a few minutes ago by the fireside, I dreamed of Eskimos. It was awesome-like they came and visited me in my dreams.)

Did you know that a gallon of milk is almost $8.00 in Arviat(formerly Eskimo Point) &#5130;&#5456;&#5461;&#5130;&#5222;, Nunavut, Canada?!?!?!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, I am so sorry! That is terrible! How sad and frustrating for you- its not supposed to be this way! Tell me again, where did you see this wheel? Ebay? or ravelry? or craigslist? 

As a sometimes Ebay seller, we are always careful to investigate other's feedback. I have never had an issue with a seller on ravelry (as long as their sales post wasn't their very first post!) but I would always be really hesitant about a craiglists seller- only because they may not have much experience with packing for shipping. Still...thats so disheartening.

What wheel was it- maybe we can send out our feelers and see if another exists in this area from a reputable seller?


----------



## Kasota

Thanks, WIHH. 

It was listed on Ebay. The seller had good feedback, but probably not as large a number of sales as other people. It was an Ashford Traveller. I wanted to get one of those because it was something I could get parts for if needed and because the style takes up less space than some others but it still has that spinning wheel look to it. I know there are even more compact types (like the Joy) but to me they don't look traditional enough. I am not stuck on the brand or the style but it seemed like a known entity and a good one to learn with. 

I will keep looking... 

My wheel is out there.


----------



## featherbottoms

Well drats! I'm sorry Kasota. I hope good things happen quickly. I would not expect you to have a problem getting things resolved through PayPal. Did you also file a "not as described" (I forget what they are actually called) report with eBay? 

Cynid, I sure hope you are up and about by spring planting and seedling time. When you are not a zombie you can turn this into quality knitting time without quilt! But what WIHH said, take care of yourself and let yourself heal.

MamaJ, here's hoping for a pretty baby soon without any complications.

It's been really pleasant here the last few days with temps in the mids 50s, today mid 60s. If the wind stops blowing it will be real nice. Supposed to be in the single digits tomorrow night, but that's the coldest for a while and we aren't expecting any precip. I don't see how ya'll people live up in the northern parts of the country (anywhere north of I40 is the northern parts to me - with the exception of Albuquerque, since it's right there on the interstate).


----------



## Kasota

Featherbottoms, I have not filed any report with Ebay specifically. I did go to their resolution center and they said they couldn't help because I paid for it through PayPal, so I am using their resolution center. They have actually been very helpful. I think about all I can do with Ebay is to provide feedback on the seller but I'm leery of doing that until I have my money back because I don't want this person to cause me any grief. 

I am going to take pictures of the damaged piece before I box it back up and I am going to take pictures of how I package it so that the seller cannot accuse me of poorly packaging it and file some sort of claim against me. Ugh. What a pain.


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh Kasota, so sorry about the wheel. I hope PayPal comes through for you.

WIHH - thnx! I will be patient. It has been an internal struggle and debate with me for awhile. 

Featherbottoms, we seem to have the same sort of weather. I would be a popsicle up north . Lol


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Boo! Does that seller sell Ashford wheels routinely? Are they a domestic dealer or did the wheel ship from New Zealand?

The gal that shipped me my CPW had a wooden CRATE built to ship it in- because she cared about it arriving undamaged. Shipping cost her $90 (which she kindly did not pass on to me) but she did that because she was reputable and cared about the wheel. How sad your seller wasn't as reputable. But yea, wait to send feedback and document, document, document.


----------



## Kasota

Not a routine seller adn not a domestic dealer. Just a private sale. 

Live and learn. It was worth a shot and PayPal assures me they will make good on the $, so I am back to sleuthing for wheels. There are some dealers on Ebay who seem to have some package deals that aren't horrible, but they are not necessarily a huge bargain, either. I stalk Ravelry on a regular basis.


----------



## featherbottoms

You may want to check here, too, http://www.kbbspin.org/taxonomy/term/1 over on the right is the list of different classifieds, including wheels. I bought some shuttles from someone on there a while back, and I and check for looms fairly often.

Also, there's a For Sale or Trade group here http://weavolution.com/forum and although it's a weaving forum, they do sometimes have spinning wheels and/or supplies and parts

Do you know about the Yahoo groups for various crafts?


----------



## Miz Mary

This is cool .....
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/2802774/1-25#2

http://salem.craigslist.org/art/4227976294.html

http://salem.craigslist.org/for/4262885322.html


just trying to help ...sucks about your wheel .....sorry to you


----------



## Kasota

Thanks for the links, folks!


----------



## raccoon breath

Mamajohnson - I adopted a prego alpaca early last year about a month away from delivery. She ended up having the baby a month after her due date. Mom did fine, baby died at 48 hours, and I don't think I'll be breeding until I have much more experience. Very stressful and hope all goes well for your girl. 

Kasota - What a let down! Don't be discouraged. Something else will come along and maybe it will be even better. You can focus on your fiber prep skills until you find another wheel and get a bunch of fiber ready to go.


----------



## mamajohnson

raccoon breath said:


> Mamajohnson - I adopted a prego alpaca early last year about a month away from delivery. She ended up having the baby a month after her due date. Mom did fine, baby died at 48 hours, and I don't think I'll be breeding until I have much more experience. Very stressful and hope all goes well for your girl.



I wish we knew a due date! They were all together, so I am not sure. So sorry you lost yours. We did loose one a few weeks ago. Mom had never kidded before, and she didn't know what to do I guess. Didn't clean baby and actually laid on him. Too bad we couldn't start out with experience.


----------



## raccoon breath

I knew the due date from detailed medical records and still .. they go when they are ready. Its not like goats at all where we have a due date and they could go a little before or after. These gals can hold out and have the cria within a pretty big time range. Still, I'd prefer to have a day so I knew when was too long. I read that babies are usually born between 10am and 1 or 2 pm. In my case, that proved to be true.

On the day she had the baby, there was no real physical sign. Behaviorally, they are so different and I'm a goat gal. I just ended up watching for what wasn't a daily behavior. I fed her, she ate. I went back out and hosed the girls down at 9:45 am. Prego mom did a couple 360's under the water then stood with the water focused on her lady parts. That caught my attention, but everything had been no new to me so I didn't know. I went back outside at 10:20 am and feet were out. She made it look easy and she wasn't a first timer. The baby was up, eating and pooping. At 24 hours, things started going downhill. I guess it's how it goes. All considering, it was an easy birth with a bad ending. Great learning experience tho. A rancher friend of mine recently experienced one of the pregnancies where the baby cant come out and it was very rough. I'm in no rush to breed.


----------



## weever

Darn cold here, with lake effect snow. Can't wait until the weather breaks just a bit. 

So sorry about your injury, Cyndi. Not looking any any pictures. I am squeamish enough just imagining it...


----------



## MDKatie

It's COLD. I know I'm stating the obvious, but darn it's cold. Coldest temps here in 20 years. I just went out to feed more hay before bed and check on everyone. I'm so glad I don't have lambs or kids due now! 

I spent some time this evening knitting my new project...the Scoop Neck Vest. It's pretty cozy on the couch in my Snuggie, with my dog next to me. :happy2:


----------



## PKBoo

Racoon - sorry you lost your little cria - what a sweetie. Every loss is tough.

MamaJ - hope it all turns out with yours! This weather is definitely a concern - maybe that's why she's holding out longer...

Kasota - I have an Ashford Traveller, and love it. I was hoping that one would work out for you! Could you get replacement parts and have the seller reimburse? Not sure if that's possible, but may be worth a try.

Some good news about my FIL (he has a tumor the size of a baseball in his lung) - the tumor is shrinking! He's halfway through chemo and radiation, and the doctor is really happy with the progress so far! He's had to take pain med since the tumor was actually cracking his ribs, but he hasn't taken any meds for the last few days now. Great news!

Wish me luck on Wednesday - I'm going to be in a Sheep to Shawl competition at our state farm show! Our team has been practicing like crazy for the last few months, and we are ready (I think!) I'm getting nervous!! We have had such a great time together, and they have been such a great support with all that DH & I have been through in the last few months. We all said we're not going to know what to do with ourselves when this is over :zzz:


----------



## Kasota

PKBoo, sure will be saying prayers for your FIL! And prayers for a wonderful Sheep to Sawl competition! Yes, bummer about the wheel. But I will find another. Glad to know you love your Traveller. I will likely end up with either a Traveller or a Traditional. I found a lady the next state over who has a Kromski Polinaise (sp?) for sale but I don't know. She is supposed to be sending pictures. 

MDKatie, we will need pictures of your new vest when you are done! Or even if you are not.  

Weever, hopefully the weather will break soon! I am tired of the cold, too!

RB, that had to be a real heartache to lose the little one. I can still remember the very first lamb that I lost. I was heartbroken.

I got my wool combs and hackle today! Woot! What should I do to the wood before I start using them? 

Stay safe and warm, everyone!


----------



## betty modin

The first day of school after winter break-I heard tears in the hallways, but I'm pretty sure they were all from young children! 

I've begun working on a fleece I got from a neighbor who keeps a romney weather for weed and brush control (-goats didn't work for them...and since the sheep thinks it's a horse, it works for their whole barnyard.)

My new SIL has taken up duck hunting-and he gets cold. My daughter told me that the last duck he shot fell in the water. He didn't want to waste it, so he went into the water for it-and did so fully dressed (...then removed the wet clothing for a dry drive home.) I suggested a hunting dog- She requested a balaclava and mittens for him to keep warm (-I'm thinking...perhaps woolen unders as well?) She wants a brown fleece, not the fawn of my shetlands, for these items. Thus, the romney fleece was taken from its place in the stash.

This fleece is so soft that when I card it, it doesn't turn into batts-just fluffs up and turns into a puffy cloud-like mass that doesn't stick together. It's spinning up more like really nice llama fleece-I'm curious to see how it will ply and knit up.

It looks brown when carded, gray when spun single, and then brown when plied (a quick yard in two ply to check the color) and washed. I'm hoping it will be a gray-brown as three ply, washed and then knitted up. I've got two bobbins done and will need one more for a good, strong three ply yarn.

I'm hearing about all the winter weather so many of you are getting-and hoping we get a real winter this year in the Pacific Northwest. We got a week of snow, freezing temperatures and icy roads the first week of December. It was so unusual for us that the schools in the whole county were closed for a week. Now, it feels more like March than January, and we've already had the driest rainy season on record! 

I'm ready for winter: snow gently falling; fire in the woodstove; hot mugs of spicy goodness; knitting weather...

May you have seasonable weather, good crops, peace, health and dignity in the New Year

betty


----------



## hercsmama

I'm not sure how I've missed posting here for a few days, I'll blame it on this crud I've had. I wish it would just go away. so tired of coughing...

Anyway, ya'll have been so busy. 
Kasota, that really sucks about the wheel, I'm sorry.
PkBoo, I'll be keeping your FIL in my thoughts
Everyone else, here's a big hug whether you want it or not.

Me? well, dh brought home this garbage on Wednesday, and I thought I had dodges it, I never get sick. But apparently I didn't. I have a fever of 101 and just feel lousy.
I'm wearing a mask around Dad, and spraying everything down with Lysol at least twice a day.
Dh said some apprentice at work he's been using as his helper had it, and just kept coughing all over him. Jerk.:hrm:
I told dh that if Daddy gets this, I will personally be showing up on the jobsite to kick that jackwagons fanny.
Seriously, you just don't cough and sneeze all over other people.
As weak as Dad is, this garbage could kill him.:grump:
He said he warned the guy already that I might show up, and told him he best run like heck if I do. Dh's boss laughed and said that the least the guy could do was take the beating like a man, LOL!:duel: As he deserves it.
Off for more Motrin.


----------



## Marchwind

Betty I LOVE Romney!!!!! I think it is my favorite fleece to spin followed very closely by Shetland.

MamaJ keeping you and your MamaPaca in my thoughts for a great outcome and a healthy baby. Sorry about the other little one you lost 

RacoonBreath sorry you lost yours that is so sad. Did you have a necropsy done so you know why?

Kasota that is so disappointing. Some alternatives might be, figure out what replacement parts you need and what it would cost you. Maybe ask her to pay for that. Also make sure you take pictures of all the bits and pieces as they were shipped along with all the packaging. I really hope you come up with a reasonable solution. I hate to think this stuff happens. I've never had a bad experience with anyone on eBay. I'm glad PayPal is working with you.


----------



## Taylor R.

It was my kiddos' first day back at school, but the oldest somehow managed to not get the stomach virus the little kids had last week until yesterday, so she's home again. I desperately need to get back into my regular routine. I feel like my house got destroyed on Christmas and never got back to normal.

In that same vein, off to organize our bedroom!!


----------



## weever

I'm ready for winter, too, if it would mean sitting and enjoying inside pursuits. But the animals need feeding and watering, and the driveways need blowing and shoveling, and people insist on going out when it's awful and then call when they get stuck. 

I'm grumpy. Going to find my chocolate stash.


----------



## Kasota

Weever, when I had my farm I used to about choke when people would say, "I wish I had your life. So relaxing living out here in the country. The peace and calm, being able to take life at your own pace..." 

((((hugs)))) Hope you find your chocolate!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, we have been in the deep freeze lately. 12 degrees Monday morning, and 10 this morning. Just not right. I'm not sure I still live in Texas! And, because of that I am so glad Lola is holding that baby in! Maybe she is waiting for warmer weather. Thnx for all the good thoughts and prayers. I am looking forward to a good outcome. 
Sent DH#3 off to another semester of Bible College. It was sad to see him go. :awh: But, I am happy he is doing what he wants and seems to be happy doing it.

Had a rough day at work. The big boss likes to ride me about not doing what she wants...if only it were humanly possible. Told her today I would come up with a plan. She only wants me to collect past due bills from about....oh maybe in the neighborhood of 2000 accounts... like right now. (along with everything else I do for MY boss)
Think I will go take a nap she makes me tired.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh sweet MammaJ, yiu tender Texans shouldn't have to deal with such weather. We were over 30Âº colder with the wind chill making it even worse. 37 hours straight below zero. 

I can't image how WIHH has acclimated to this cold, year after year.


----------



## Marchwind

MamaJ :shocked: "Sent DH#3 off to another semester of Bible College. It was sad to see him go. But, I am happy he is doing what he wants and seems to be happy doing it." DH#3 :facepalm:

I hate bosses like that. You have your fibers, go spin or knit or find a full fleece and wrap it around yourself.


----------



## hercsmama

I think my entire head is going to pop off. Holy moly, it feels like something is just squeezing it for all it's worth.
I'm not sure if this is just a bad cold, or the flu, but hopefully today will be my turnaround day.
I haven't done much updating on Daddy recently, he is pretty much bed bound now. It is really disturbing to me how fast he is suddenly going downhill.
I've spoken to his nurse, and the Dr. about it, and they agree that it is a fast decline. But, better that then have him linger for years. Poor guy. I just keep doing what I can for him, keeping him comfortable. I'd really love to be able to take him for a car ride, but he won't bear any weight at all, so moving him takes at least two to three people. He also gets very agitated if anything is altered in any way. Even if I open his blinds he starts shaking violently. He has stopped talking all together, can not feed himself, and I went ahead and had a catheter put in last week. 
Bless his heart.
On the fiber front, I am so ready to go on the KAL, I have my WIP basket completely cleared out!!
Yeppers, I have all of the UFO's done. :nanner:
On to the task of refilling that basket!:happy2:


----------



## weever

Hugs, hercsmama. You have your plate full with your daddy. And then to get sick on top of it. Take care...


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hercsmama, I'm so sorry about your Father's rapid decline. He's fortunate to have you caring for him. 

It's cold here, at least by SC standards, 14 degrees as of a half hour ago. I'll be very happy to get back to our usual winter programming--lows in the 30's, highs in the 50's.

A friend from church was here last night for a meeting. She and DH work with the teenagers and had some planning to do. Anyway, she has a new drop spindle and came early for some practice. We did that, but I also sat her down at my Lendrum. :teehee: Mwhahahaha--I have snared another one! She loved it and sat there spinning for at least 30 minutes.

Stay warm, everybody!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Hugs to those who are ill and dealing with difficult times, declining parents, busted legs, demanding bosses, etc. 

There was even terrible news of SvenskaFlicka's parents home burning last night - so sad. 

Here's praying that every storm will have it's silver lining and every trial will give us all a greater appreciation for the sunny days. 

Thanks, Mamaj for the chuckle - your DH#3 - to me that reads "dear husband #3 - :hysterical: and I needed that chuckle this frozey morning. 

mamaj - I do collections as part of my job and I commiserate with you - it's no fun and it is hard to do that job with compassion and caring and at the same time understanding that collections are what is funding your livelihood. I tell myself everyday that Job #1 is to make my boss' life easier -to uplift, support and encourage that boss and do everything in my power to make him/her think they cannot ever get by without me. Build value for yourself by making *their *job easier. 

One more thing I have learned, is that if I am uncomfortable with any aspect of my job - I ask my employer for additional training - more tools in my toolbox, so to speak. If I can identify an area of weakness -so can my boss  - and if I can offer a solution to that weakness (more training, better technology, etc) then I spell that out - and say "THIS is what I need to do my job better. Can you help me reach that goal"?

That way, he/she knows I am sincerely interested in doing a better job for the company and I want to improve my skill set (which also might help me down the road). If I don't have the tools I need to do the job they expect me to do, then my company owes it to me (and to themselves) to invest in getting me those essential tools. HAVING those tools and a system in place to successfully accomplish the task will give you confidence to do your job and it will help eliminate fear, frustration, angst and resentment for trying to do a job without the proper training. Tell 'em I said so! 

Speaking of cold, we were assured that a warm up was coming for today. When I went to bed last evening after a midweek-we-need-a break-dinner out on the town, it was -22ÂºF. 

This morning when we drove to work, it was -35ÂºF.  :sob: Boo.  I didn't wear my long underwear on accounta I thought it was supposed to be WARMER (a term we use loosely up here) 

Oh well. So it goes. This is really starting out to be an "old fashioned winter" like the old folks talk about - with snow piled higher than the cars - and no place to put it. 
Yes, it takes some "adjusting to" but I was meant to live here with this good man :kiss: and so, I knit.


----------



## featherbottoms

Wind in Her Hair said:


> .... I was meant to live here with this good man :kiss: and so, I knit.


This ^ ^ ^ is what makes our marriages strong and long lasting.


----------



## hercsmama

featherbottoms said:


> This ^ ^ ^ is what makes our marriages strong and long lasting.


Yep! It's all about the knitting. Helps keep us sane.:happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Hugs to those who are ill and dealing with difficult times, declining parents, busted legs, demanding bosses, etc.
> 
> There was even terrible news of SvenskaFlicka's parents home burning last night - so sad.
> 
> Here's praying that every storm will have it's silver lining and every trial will give us all a greater appreciation for the sunny days.


Yep, I got a call from my mom last night about 9:30 that our house was on fire. In the end they called in at least three, if not four fire departments from all the neighboring towns. They live way out in the country. Finally got it mostly out about midnight. We think now it was a chimney fire (they heated with wood) that then took the roof, because everything inside is mostly just smoked and waterlogged. The roof is falling in in places, though some rooms are mostly intact. The china hutch didn't get crushed or toppled, the roof over my old room stayed intact so the Sweden chest and my 4-H quilts were able to be saved... I have no idea about the basement. I heard it got water in it, but don't know how much. There were three looms, a spinning wheel, and all of mom's other fiber tools and stash down there. (The one loom was mine.) My mom spins a lot, and has just started weaving. 

Some days just suck, and some days just sight mightily. 

I would greatly appreciate if you guys would keep them in your prayers. I may be headed down with a cousin in a couple days if there is anything I can do to help. So far it sounds like the community has really rallied around them. I've been fielding Facebook requests for clothing sizes and phone numbers all morning. 

What an ordeal...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh Kelsey, I can't imagine how helpless you must feel. We had just a water leak many years back and lots of photos go soaked. I cried and cried as we laid them out to try and salvage what we could. 

I cannot imagine the damage that the amount of water it takes to put out a chimney fire causes.  :shocked: 

If there is anything any of us can do, please let us know. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## MDKatie

Oh no! Svenska I'm so sorry. I hope most of the important things can be saved! What an awful thing to happen. 

Hercsmama, I hope your head doesn't pop off. And I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Yes, I think as sad as it is when things go downhill quickly, at least it won't be prolonged suffering or uncomfortableness (new word).


----------



## featherbottoms

SvenskaFlicka, I am so sorry to hear of your parents house. Community support is a wonderful thing. 

Even though you may not think there's anything you can do the emotional support you would give to your parents will be comforting.


----------



## Marchwind

My wee little heart just aches for all of you dealing with the stuff of life. Debi, hugs!! Kelsey, hugs! And everyone else who needs a hug :grouphug:


----------



## weever

Oh, no! Fires (and the accompanying water) are so awful! I am so sorry for the mess (and I almost cried when I hear the fiber tools were in the basement)!

Please, please, please, if you heat with wood, clean your chimney OFTEN. Hubby is a part-time firefighter. I would guess that 80-90% of his department's house fires start due to heating with wood, and not keeping the chimney clean.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have heard that the looms are no longer in the basement. The insurance people have now told them to leave everything left in the house for the restoration company. 

Sounds like there have been lots of people there with them, which is good. I'm so glad.


----------



## hercsmama

Oh no Kelsey!! that's terrible.
Thank goodness no one was hurt, that's the important thing.
Stuff can be replaced, but people can't.
Big hugs to your parents, and I'll be sending many good thoughts their way.


----------



## Kasota

If you have a spare prayer, my mom is really hurting this night. Her sister passed away today. Fran was 93. 

When my mom and her 12 siblings were little they were taken from their birth family and put in an orphanage because they couldn't take care of them. My mom remembers being small and going door to door, begging for food. In those days they didn't try to keep siblings together. They split them up and people were supposed to forget about their old families and "move on." My mom remembers in the orphanage they would not let the children see each other, but she and her sister used to sneak into the bathrooms at the same time. They would hide in the stalls - Fran in one and my mom in the other in case anyone came in. My mom was too small, even standing on the toilet, to get much more than a peek at the top of Fran's head as they whispered. "I'll never forget you." My mom was 4 years old. 

Years later when my mom was in 7th grade there was some event in the small town and the family that took Fran in came to visit. Fran had been placed with a family that had moved from Wisconsin (where the orphanage was) to Indiana. They stayed with my mom's foster family's sister and they had a gathering. Everyone knew that Fran and my mom were sisters but no one was allowed to talk about it. One of the other children spilled the beans to my mom. My mom said she remembers calling out to her foster mother who was in bed..."That girl who was at the house today. She was my sister, wasn't she..." Her foster mother said, "I dont' know anything about that" even though she did. The next day all the children were at the skating rink. My mom saw "that girl" and was watching her. Fran knew my mom was her little sister but she wasn't supposed to talk about it. Other children had spilled the beans to her, too. She came over and asked my mom if she wanted to skate together. My mom said she remembers her heart leaping up as she nodded her head. Both of them knew but they were not supposed to say. One "cousin" skated by and said, "You two are sisters, aren't you!" They looked at each other and grinned and nodded... "We ARE sisters!" They were best of friends, best sisters ever since and never again lost touch with each other. 

My mom is feeling very lonely tonight. Please keep her in your prayers. She is too frail to travel to the funeral. She says she doesn't want to remember her that way. She wants to remember the girl who asked her to skate.


----------



## Kasota

Trying again to put up a photo of Fran and my mom. This was taking a year ago when Fran was up from Indiana and we went looking for fabric in a quilt shop. Fran is on the left and my mom on the right.


----------



## MDKatie

What a sweet, sweet story, Kasota. I've got tears in my eyes now, just picturing the excitement they both must have felt as they finally skated together and were able to say they were sisters. I'm so sorry your mom lost her sister. I love my sister to death and cannot imagine not having her. I hope your mom will continue to remember Fran as that girl, and always keep the special memories she has of her.


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, so many hard times happening here! Fading parents, broken limbs, a house fire, goodness! And today we had to say goodbye to one of our much loved guardian dogs - the first one we had, and he was also very friendly to the people (not all LGDs are) so it has been a hard day. Bob earned a gentle passing at home, though, and that's what we arranged for him. It was peaceful, and it was time, and it was the right thing. I still cried a lot. But that's okay, tears are the gift we offer to the ones we love when we must say goodbye.

Bob's loss means changes to our dog arrangements, so we are working through some of that. We have a new addition to the household, a ----zu/Poodle cross named Ben who is working on figuring out who we all are and that it's safe here ... but I think he'll be a good fit for our Indoor Protective Services team.  

In fibery news, I just got an order for a pair of Polar Fleece Bippers from my Etsy shop, which is exciting! Guess I know what I'll be casting on tomorrow! 

I'm exhausted after a long emotional day, so I think I am going to head to bed with my book and see if I can get some rest. 

I hope things are easing up for everyone here!


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, Kasota, how heart wrenching!

My sister is like the other half of me ... even though we are so different, I just can't imagine life without her. I will hold your mom in the Light and pray that she finds comfort in her happy memories of the sister who loved her so.


----------



## hotzcatz

Wow! Just warm hugs to EVERYONE! I think you ALL NEED THEM! (Plus lots of chocolate and fiber, too.) :grouphug:


----------



## MDKatie

I'm so sorry, Frazzlehead.


----------



## weever

Kasota, tell your mom that I said a prayer for her sad heart this morning. And Frazzle, I saw on the blog about Bob--I'm so sorry.


----------



## hercsmama

Frazzle, I'm so sorry. 
Kasota, big hugs to your Mom, and you as well. I don't have a sister, I do have a jackwagon of a brother though, we don't speak unless absolutely necessary.

I think we all need a restart to this year.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, I don't know when I have heard a more touching story about sisters. Please let your mom know that we are praying for her - and that her story has touched our hearts and that I am going to march right home tonight and call all three of my sisters and my baby brother, too. 

I love them all dearly and they have been nothing but wonderful to me - I love them and I miss them. This is a picture of us all from back in October at my niece's wedding. 

I just don't know how anyone wraps their head around losing a sibling. Siblings all have a unique shared history with us. If you lose a sibling, you lose a part of yourself. And that relationship with a sibling will last longer than our relationship with our parents, longer than with our spouses, longer than with our children. It is the LONGEST relationship we will ever have on this planet - in this physical experience - and cultivating that relationship takes care. I count my siblings - warts and all - among my most precious blessings. :kiss:

Life is short. So very short. 

"I'll never forget you." :shocked: :sob:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just got a call from my mom. Got another last night too. Turns out all her fiber stuff (and mine) is safe and sound! The looms, spinning wheel, and other things have been packed away into a safe storage area until she is able to have them in a house again! The family will be staying in a small house in town while everything is sorted out and put back together, which will probably be a couple of months at least. We'll see. 

My little brothers and parents all swear they looked through the windows out back and saw the couches and beds burning through the windows, but when they finally got inside, it turned out the roof just burnt, and the ceiling started to fall in. Everything is in remarkably good shape for what happened. A restoration company is going to take care of most of what is left there, to clean it all, including my books and 4-H ribbons and trophies, which got full of smoke but not waterlogged.

On another sad note, when my mom called me this morning, she had just left the vet, where she brought Tiger, our dog of 12 years, to be put down. He was a rescue Pit Bull, and the best dog we ever ever had. I was not a dog person when we got him, still really am not, but I loved Tiger. He had been staying at a friend's house in the aftermath, and she was a dog lover, but he just couldn't cope with the change. He wasn't eating, developed a really bad eye infection, and was crying all the time. He was already old with a lot of different health problems, and we knew this day was coming soon, but... it's just so sad. Home is not going to be the same without him. 

Here's a picture of me and Tiger, not too long after we got him. (I was 12.)


----------



## featherbottoms

Such sad news from so many of you. Just know that everyone here is thinking of you ALL and prayers and blessings are being said and asked.


----------



## Miz Mary

Mercy, all these stories are so heart touching .....praying for happier days for everybody .....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

:grouphug: everyone :grouphug:

this has been a rough season.


----------



## Kasota

Svenska, with all that has been going on I missed the post about your parent's home burning! Oh, I am so, so sorry! I'm glad they were able to save some things. What a heart-breaker! 

Frazzlehead and Svenska, I'm so sorry to hear about your dogs! I'm old enough to have had many a beloved friend given that last gift so that they do not suffer. Words simply fail. 

So many suffering through rough days. :grouphug:


----------



## Kasota

Forgot to say thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Mom said to say, "Hello! and tell them all thank you for the prayers! They mean the world...." 

I'm taking tomorrow off. Hoping for a quiet weekend, despite circumstances. I picked up a solid sort of box from UPS today and proper packing material and will ship off the wheel back to the seller. Maybe I will find some time/peace/quiet to work a bit with the wool combs and hackle. Have to make some space on the farm-house sized table that I use for a desk so I can use those clamps to secure things. 

God bless, all.


----------



## weever

Oh, goodness. Another canine friend gone. 

I am not a dog person, either, but it was me that was frantic when our border collie was picked up by a helpful neighbor last fall. They worm their way into your heart...

SvenskaFlicka, so glad to hear that the fiber tools were saved, and that things weren't as bad as initially thought!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gentle hugs, warm thoughts & special prayers for my online fiber family. 

The rest of the year can only get better, eh?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Going to the orthopedic dr that did my knee surgery last year for another injection of SynVisc One in my right knee. Bone-on-bone, arthritic & I have to depend on it when I'm using the walker. 
Next appt with ankle doc on Monday. 
Life is a lot easier with the wheelchair.
Paul spoke 5 words today I Never thought would come from his mouth, "Get out of my kitchen. "

Paul does *not * cook, absolutely abhors cooking but is slowly allowing himself to be taught. Pot roast earlier this week & bean soup today. He is getting a new appreciation for the question, "what do you want for dinner."


----------



## hercsmama

Bless his heart Cyndi, give him a big hug from me for stepping up and being such a help.:clap:
Hopefully your knee can handle all the work, you really need to try not to do ANYTHING. It sounds like Paul is really trying to step up, let him. 
Everything will be there when you get better.

Spent my 45 minutes in the hot tub last night, wow did I need it. I don't know if I've shared on here before that I have a prescription for a hot tub. Kind of cool right?
My Rheumatologist wrote it several years ago. I'm supposed to have 45 minutes, 4 times a week of hydro therapy for my RA. Haven't been getting out there lately. But last night was great and I'm going to make the time to get back out there more often.
When we moved here, dh set it up in the garage for me, he even put a heater out there, so no excuses in cold weather.
My back is sooooo much better this morning.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama, care if I join you in that hot tub? Be warned, you might want to wear a blindfold! :hysterical: Don't want to scare you out of your wits. 

But a hot tub sounds really comforting right now ( as i sit here with a hot rice bag behind my neck after a long sleepless night of tossing and turning and aching) I think a call to my chiropractor is in order when the sun comes up. 

Hugs to all you who are hurting.

Woodpecker, how are you doing, hon? Haven't seen you pop in in a few days and you are never far from my thoughts...

Everyone, stay safe and warm and remember to be excellent to each another.


----------



## BlueberryChick

:grouphug:

Hugs to all of you! So many difficult things going on; I'll keep you in my prayers.

Woodpecker, ditto what WIHH said.


----------



## Kasota

> Paul spoke 5 words today I Never thought would come from his mouth, "Get out of my kitchen. "


:hysterical: Oh, to have seen the look on your face! 

Debi, I am so glad you were able to get a hottub! Good for you! Back pain is terrible. There's just so few ways to find a comfortable position. ((((hugs)))) 

I'm wondering how Woodpecker is doing, too. 

I slept in until 8:30. What a slug-a-bug! Usually "sleeping in" is until 6. Must have needed it, but I sure hate that groggy feeling I get when I sleep too much. It feels like my brain is full of molasses in January. Time to get crack-a-lackin'!!


----------



## hercsmama

Well, WIHH, you and anyone else is always welcome, although it only seats 5 at a time!
So, Daddies bath lady just left, I really love her. She is just so sweet, brought me a bottle of her Grannies Homemade cold/flu cure all. What a doll.
Kasota, I know what you mean about getting to much sleep. If I sleep past 4 I think something is wrong, and I've wasted half the day.

Off to settle into my knitting chair for a bit.


----------



## mamajohnson

My heart and prayers go out to everyone. Things must get better.

I have seen 3 houses burn to the ground here, just in the last few weeks. Our Fire Departments are...well....not the best. It worries me. We are outside of the city limits and wouldn't stand a chance.

So good the fibery stuff is safe Svenska. That would be a huge relief.
Hugs to all those in pain of one way or another. Cyndi & Woodpecker, I am praying fast healings on ya'll!


Love my fibery friends.


----------



## Kris in MI

Boy, this year sure is starting out rough for a lot of people.

This evening I got called back down to the horse farm where I work; one of the older horses went down and couldn't get back up. We ended up having to call the vet and have the mare put to sleep. She was 29, and had been having some other troubles, so I guess it was just time. Still a tough thing to do, though.


----------



## Kasota

Kris, so sorry to hear of the loss of the horse where you work. I lost my heart-to-heart horse, Eli, some years ago during a storm. He was struck by lightening. Life goes on, but I still miss him. Sometimes I dream about him and they are always wonderful dreams and I wake up smiling. 

On a positive note, I am helping my sister look for a dog. She lives alone in a small house and she gets lonely. She's had dogs before, so she is not new to it, but I wouldn't call her the dog-whisperer by any means. So we are searching for something already house broken with fairly decent manners and something that is not too big and something that isn't constantly shedding. She needs something she can fuss over that would like to sleep in her bed and go for walks, but not be hyper (like my little terrier is hahaha) There was a little mixed breed needing a home because the owner had to move into a nursing home but it got snatched up so quickly. I have to confess I am having fun looking for a dog. Even if it isn't going to be for me. LOL!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Today, we received shocking news and we are mourning the loss of a dear young friend - my first knitting student - my son-in-law's younger brother- on his 28th birthday.  

Awaiting autopsy findings, no foul play suspected. 

Here he is - as I will always remember him - so very intense as he concentrated so hard- wanting so much to "get it"- and get it, he did. 










My student- so proud of his very first knitting project. 










When he returned to Texas, he went on to knit slippers for his grandmothers and hats for his mother and others.

Today his bereaved father thanked me for teaching him to knit and for teaching him that skill.  

Both Cabin Fever and I feel so priviliged and blessed to have been a part of Drew's tragically short life. We loved him dearly. 

As we will remember him- at one of our most favorite places on earth- Gooseberry Falls. 










Be at peace, Drew. Be at peace.


----------



## Kasota

((((((WIHH))))))) Words simply fail. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and all of the people who loved him. What utter heartbreak....


----------



## Miz Mary

Condolences WIHH..... so sorry to you ....looks like a nice young man 

Sorry to you too Kris , just as hard .


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for thinking of me. I have been reading but not posting. I have a PET scan next month and am grappling with my own mortality. I pray to God all day this cancer goes away. Hugs and prayers to all in need. I do have treatment Monday which is good because it feels like its been over a month. I am sure that will lift my spirits.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I remember when you taught him, you posted about his progress with such pride. Gosh that is way too young for someone to die. I am so sorry for your loss 

Kris one of my good friends here just list her horse this fall. She is having a very hard time of it.

Today I was privileged to be able to take part is a very rewarding event. As some of you know I volunteer with a group here called Save Our Strays (SOS). We go to our county pound and take good pictures of all the animals that have come in the previous week. These in turn replace the intake photos of the animal and are posted on PetFinders and on the individual cage cards. I generally work with the cats on my days there, but I always walk around the different areas, public and non-public areas to see what has been brought in. Well on Wednesday I went into the quarantine room and there was this little puppy who had very deformed front legs. He tugged hard at my heart strings. After we finished with the pictures we took him out and played with him. Here is a picture of his legs. When I left for the evening I told the kennel workers and my fellow volunteers that I was going to find a rescue to take him and get him the help he needed. There was no way he would have made it out alive otherwise. So I worked Facebook and I did it . Within a few hours I had a rescue that would take him and help him. So today I picked him up from Animal Services and with the help of a friend we drove him to Ann Arbor where we met a volunteer from the rescue who was then going to drive with him the last leg of his journey. She was also going to keep him over night until he could go to his foster home. It is such a good feeling . I saved a life tonight, I'm going to sleep well.


----------



## hercsmama

Oh my, just so much sadness hitting all of us lately.:awh:

WIHH, I am so incredibly sorry, he looks like such a sweet boy, so tragic for his family and all of the people who knew him. 

Woodpecker, bless your heart honey. Keeping you in my thoughts.

Kriss, that is a very hard thing to so, but I'm sure she is better off where she is, and yes, I do believe animals go to the same place people do. It wouldn't be what it is without them ya know.

MW, that's wonderful! A spark of good in all this bad was a really awesome thing to read this morning. Poor pup, hopefully his little legs can be fixed.

As to me, I'm feeling a lot better this morning. Dh and i will be heading into Grand Island later to hit up Sams for our monthly stock up. As it's a 78 miles one way trip, my socks will be tagging along for the ride,:clap:


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, from the research myself and other have done it is sounding like this a case of bad nutrition and proper exercise, think rickets. It is called knuckling over and can be easily corrected with proper nutrition and leg splints/braces and ex resize. He is such a tiny little thing he should be twice that size for a 6 month old puppy. But he is a very happy puppy


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hugs, Woodpecker. Our own mortality is something each of us must grapple with- and for some of us, that comes much too soon. 

Wrapping you in love and care and prayers and good thoughts, my friend. 
:grouphug:


----------



## featherbottoms

I just don't know what to say. All I can offer is for you each to know you are in my thoughts daily. May you all find peace and blessings in your own spiritual way.


----------



## Kasota

(((((Woodpecker)))))) I have a friend I pray with twice a day. 6:30 in the morning and 8:30 in the evening. You are certainly in our prayers. So each day at those times know that we are lifting you up! 

MW, that's so wonderful you saved a life! Imagine how happy his heart will be to be in a good foster home and to heal over time. I used to work as a vet-tech for a rescue group and we saw similar things come through and heal up much more than could be imagined.


----------



## Miz Mary

Marchwind, thats a blessing you did ! I pray you get 10 fold in return ! 

Woodpecker, I pray for you too...... thanks for checking in , hows your fiber world going ?!


----------



## Woodpecker

Miz Mary said:


> Marchwind, thats a blessing you did ! I pray you get 10 fold in return !
> 
> Woodpecker, I pray for you too...... thanks for checking in , hows your fiber world going ?!


Thank you all for the kind words and prayers. I thank God for this group everyday. If it wasn't for you gal's I wouldn't know how to do more than knit and purl! 

That was vey well said WIHH, thank you for putting into words what I could not.

Miz Mary, I just starting knitting again. I have this boring mohair I am trying to finish, it's been taking up room in my stash for years and has been frogged several times. After I finish this I think I am finally going to try lace knitting.


----------



## sweet_mae

I don't post very much but mostly read and I want you all to know you are in my prayers


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, another good news snippet. We finally got an Alpaca baby! :clap:

You can see pics here: Alpaca Baby


----------



## raccoon breath

Marchwind - The cause of this was irresponsible humans breeding unhealthy animals. I got her and another from a rescue and both originally came from a farm that had health records showing serious problems. They were sold because of these problems and bred before they were picked up. The other female lost her baby at 2 weeks old at the rescue - sepsis, pneumonia, and other things. Necropsy done on previous babies and this one - all same cause of death. By the time my girl lost hers, it wasn't a surprise and the cause doesn't really matter because they are both retired from breeding. Dumb, greedy humans.


----------



## Marchwind

Woodpecker, I didn't mean to pass you over. I continue to keep you in my thoughts. WIHH said it very well. We all know we are mortal dealing with it face to face is a whole other thing. Be strong, and don't give up. You have a lot of people here who care about you.


----------



## Miz Mary

Woodpecker, lace is fun ! Just a matter of making holes in your knitting , really !! 

Hello Sweet Mae , I hope you post more so we can get to know you !


----------



## sweet_mae

Hello Miz Mary
I am gonna try to post some of the pics of the projects I have been making if I can figure out exactly how to do it. I am not very computer savvy:sob:
I will figure it out someday and prob have a ton of pics to look at lol
everyone have a great day


----------



## PKBoo

:grouphug:to all of you - this group is such a great support, and I thank you for that!

Fiber is so therapeutic, and add fiber people to it, and your therapy value doubles! I truly believe that. My 'team' for the sheep to shawl has been such an incredible support over the last few months - we've all been going through 'stuff' and have been there for each other (three of our members lost their mom's in the last three months  )

The Farm Show is done! Our team had a blast! We came in last, but learned so much from the experience. We didn't have all the scoring guidelines until a few weeks before, so our display and shawl didn't correlate with our theme as strongly as it should have. We were also four inches short, so we lost points there too. So we've got plans for next year already, and know what we have to do!

BUT, we did get the Spinner's Award! We were shocked! We did a great job spinning, and were the only team to ply (which makes for a better shawl). Our shawl auctioned for $650 so we were really happy! All the funds go to our Guild, and materials and expenses for this year and next. 

Our goal was to finish, and to have fun, and we did both! It was just an amazing experience, and was a blast! Of course, from all the sick people at the Farm Show, I'm fighting a cold, and all I've done all weekend is fiber. 

I've got a new scarf project on the loom and got about 20 inches done. Not my colors, but it's a gift for a friend of mine, and I love it! It's my first point twill



I'm still struggling with consistency with my beats (some of my diamonds are a little 'squishier' than others), but I'm getting there. I need to get spinning, cuz weaving sure does use up yarn! This is tencel yarn, which makes awesome scarves, but I can't wait to make some scarves out of handspun.


----------



## raccoon breath

PkBoo - That is awesome! Wow!


----------



## hotzcatz

Pretty weaving! It seems amazing to get all the diamond patterns in there when you don't see the dark colors in the warp threads at all. Tricky, that! Hmm, maybe the dark diamonds are in the weft? Maybe I should weave something sometime and then these things wouldn't be so mysterious? Nice weaving!


----------



## Kasota

PKBoo, congratulations on the Spinner's Award! Woot! Sounds like you had a grand time, too. I'm impressed!


----------



## MDKatie

Congratulations, PKBoo!!! 


And lots of hugs and good thoughts to everyone who's having a rough time! Woodpecker, I think of you ever time I see the gorgeous woodpecker that comes to my birdfeeder. Sending you good wishes and internet hugs!


----------



## Miz Mary

BEAUTIFUL weaving PKBoo !!! What is tencel yarn ??


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

PKBoo, thats incredible.  :clap: :bow:


----------



## PKBoo

hotzcatz said:


> Hmm, maybe the dark diamonds are in the weft? Maybe I should weave something sometime and then these things wouldn't be so mysterious?


Yes! The weft is black thread! 

I was so intimidated by weaving, before learning. I had a table loom that I picked up for $50 five years ago, that just sat in the attic. I KNEW that someday, I'd want to use it, and thankfully a member in our Guild offered weaving classes last year. I was hooked! There was a steep learning curve (like anything), but she was so patient with all of us, and it was great to have the support of the others while we were learning. 

The patterns look so intricate, but it's just a combination of threading the heddles, then treadling to lift the different harnesses that create the pattern.

In this case, the heddles were threaded 1-2-3-4 1-2-3-2-1 4-3-2 so you can kind of see that would make a diamond pattern there. Then you treadle lifting harnesses 1/2, 2/3, 3/4, 4/1, 1/2, 1/4, 3/4, 2/3, 1/2 and voila'! Lovely diamonds! It looks difficult, but you quickly get in a groove, and next thing you know, you've got 10 inches done! 

Therapy :rock:


----------



## PKBoo

Miz Mary said:


> What is tencel yarn ??


Tencel is a sustainable, regenerated man-made fiber. Wood pulp is made into a 'slurry' of sorts, then pressed through a shower-head type thing, to create strings of cellulosic yarn. Weird description, but it's a great fiber!

It has gorgeous drape, so it makes beautiful shawls and scarves. It is more expensive than other yarns, but I love the look of it. I think I can weave one scarf for between $12-15. I don't buy wool or alpaca yarn, since I've got my own critters, but there are some expensive yarns out there, so it may compare to them? Not sure...

Here's a great article about it:
http://www.naturallifemagazine.com/0908/ecofiber_or_fraud.htm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

PKBoo said:


> Paula, that is just awesome Sauce! Congrats of the Spinning Award!
> 
> How is the Sheep to Shawl judged? I'd like to have one for my guild's festival, but I've never seen one, much less know how to judge one. Are the looms pre-warped? Do you start with roving or washed wool that needs to be carded? How many people to a team?


----------



## featherbottoms

Wonderful weaving. You will have to show us other items as you make them.

I want to weave a bag out of plastic, or durable nylon. Does anyone have any idea what kind of twine, string, yarn, etc., might work? I'm going to hobby lobby today and check what kind of stuff they might have. I've not been in one in months so I don't know what might work. I don't want to use plastic shopping bags like from the store. What the material needs is to be durable enough that I can spray it with grease cleaner and rinse off with a hose. It'll be for the husband to take his lunch in the truck and he gets pretty dirty, and so does anything he sits in the floor of the truck. And I'll be using the small floor loom with a 6 dent reed, so the warp can be kinda thick. I asked my weaving instructor and she is concerned that plastic or thick nylon might not hold together well as I'm weaving and I'll have lots of spaces. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Woodpecker

Friday I found one of my 3 hens in the nest box. I forcefully got her out and she passed on today. She wasn't walking or anything since. It hurts.

Eta: Wondering if I caused this makes it worse. At least I know she is with my beloved grandmother who was so happy when I got them. Grandma never got to see them so I am sure she is with Mabel now.


----------



## Miz Mary

awwww....... Woodpecker Im so sorry about your hen ....... during the holidays I had 3 hens pass away ....... 2 I found in the hen house area on different days , no idea what happened ..... the 3rd I caught a hawk out in the run with her .....of course that was my favorite hen , a buff Polish who couldnt see real well with her top knot feathers drooping over her eyes ....... I debated cutting them, now I feel guilty for not doing it , maybe she could have gotten away from the hawk ......

Lesson learned , I just try to focus on the good things ..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thats so sad, Woodpecker and I am sure it wasn't anything you did to her that "caused" her to die. 

She died because she is mortal and it was her time. 

"To everything there is a season" 

and the brevity and the fragility and the uncertainty of the lives of our animal friends is a reminder and a lesson for us all. 

We are all here for such a short season. This earth is, like, what...a bazillion years old - and what do we get? 20, 30, 50, 70, 100 years?

that's nothing

_nothing_

and yet, it is all we have. :shrug:

And that sounds so sad, until I remind myself, that we are ALL just renting a temporary little space on this planet, on this plane, in this dimension. As much as I love it here, "this world is not my home". 

But what lies beyond is Eternal. 

And is beyond my wildest dreams. 

That's where I hang my hat... and my hope. 

(forgive my deep thinking today - we bury a dear young friend on the morrow and I have been a wee bit weepy grieving the loss.)


----------



## Woodpecker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats so sad, Woodpecker and I am sure it wasn't anything you did to her that "caused" her to die.
> 
> She died because she is mortal and it was her time.
> 
> "To everything there is a season"
> 
> and the brevity and the fragility and the uncertainty of the lives of our animal friends is a reminder and a lesson for us all.
> 
> We are all here for such a short season. This earth is, like, what...a bazillion years old - and what do we get? 20, 30, 50, 70, 100 years?
> 
> that's nothing
> 
> _nothing_
> 
> and yet, it is all we have. :shrug:
> 
> And that sounds so sad, until I remind myself, that we are ALL just renting a temporary little space on this planet, on this plane, in this dimension. As much as I love it here, "this world is not my home".
> 
> But what lies beyond is Eternal.
> 
> And is beyond my wildest dreams.
> 
> That's where I hang my hat... and my hope.
> 
> (forgive my deep thinking today - we bury a dear young friend on the morrow and I have been a wee bit weepy grieving the loss.)


I am so sorry for your loss. That was deep but quite approprite. You always seem to have words when I cannot express how I feel WIHH. I thank you deeply for that.


----------



## raccoon breath

WIHH - My sympathy for your lost. What you wrote is beautiful. 

Woodpecker - I'm so sorry about Mabel. 

Its so unusual how life is kicking so many of us in the pants right now. There's been a lot of loss. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## PKBoo

MullersLaneFarm said:


> How is the Sheep to Shawl judged? I'd like to have one for my guild's festival, but I've never seen one, much less know how to judge one. Are the looms pre-warped? Do you start with roving or washed wool that needs to be carded? How many people to a team?


Thanks Cyndi! It was sooo much fun - we really had a blast! The local cable news network broadcasts it across the state, and apparantly, our team was the 'happiest' one :grin:

A team has 2 1/2 hours to go from wool on the sheep, to a finished shawl of specific dimensions. (So the wool we spin there is most definitely raw haha!) Each team consists of five people, plus the shearer. Three spinners, one carder, and one weaver. The timer starts once all the shearers have 'bellied-out' the sheep, and ready to start shearing the 'good' parts. 

The loom is pre-warped, and you are allowed to have a spacer in, but the hemstitching must be done with yarn spun during the competition. 

Many teams use hand cards to make rolags, and spin from that, but we used a Shetland sheep, and his fleece was awesome to flick card. We all flick carded for the first few minutes, then another team member and I started spinning from the locks. After so many minutes, we gave our bobbins to our third spinner, who then plied it. We were the only team to ply - the other teams just used singles for their shawl. 

Each team has a 'theme' that they correlate their shawl and display to. Since it was our first year, we didn't have the scoring guidelines until only a few weeks before, and I don't think our theme/shawl/display was connected enough. The display also consists of a finished shawl, so people can see what it looks like CLEAN, and finished. After the competition, they hold an auction. The team takes the shawl home to wash that day, and it has to be mailed out to the buyer within two weeks. 

If you search for the competition, I'm sure you'll see videos showing various stages. I will email you the scoring guidelines they use, so you'll get an idea of what they judge on. 

You could do a 'fun' sheep to shawl for your festival, without the judging, just so everyone could get a feel for it the first time. I know some of the fairs around here have them, and I think they have 3 hours to finish. 2 1/2 hours was really pushing it - we finished with only 4 minutes to go!!! 

So we are excited for next year, and have a theme idea already! Top secret of course - those are closely guarded haha!


----------



## Marchwind

Paula congratulations on your spinning award, fantastic :nanner: your weaving is beautiful. One of these days I'll get the money saved to be able to take a weaving class. I love sheep to shawls. Right after I learned to spin, eons ago, I was asked to join a sheep to now I can't remember what, maybe a hat. It was a knitted item so lots more give in yarn sizes. It was at a historical farm and it was just two to three groups that did it and it was just for fun. Our team won, it was very exciting. The one you participated in sounds very professionally run and executed. I'd love to see any pictures you can post.

Woodpecker I'm sorry for the loss of your hen  was she old? I'm sure she is sitting with your grandma now.

WIHH so sorry for the loss of your friend. It always seems the hardest when someone dies young, especially if it is unexpected. Your words are very appropriate.

Featherbottoms I wonder if a fine nylon cord or string, might not work well?


----------



## Kasota

((((Woodpecker)))) I am so sorry about your hen! 

WIHH, thank you for those wise words. Sure have been thinking of you with the loss of your friend. 

I will be glad to have a three day weekend coming up. MLK Day is a company holiday so I will have this coming Monday off. Hopefully the rest of the week will not be too bad.


----------



## hercsmama

PKBoo, your weaving is amazing! I'd love to learn how to do that someday..
WP, so sorry about the hen
WIHH, thinking of you today...

Well now, huge changes for us already this week. Major scary stuff going on!
Dh came home from work on Monday to tell me he had had enough, and quit his job.:huh:
Then he announced that he had already spoken with a guy from Kearney, and had set things up with him to take all his extra work. :huh:
Mind you, dh is a Plumber, and there aren't a lot of Service Plumbers around here. Anyway, apparently, this guy runs a septic pumping company, and gets alot of Service related Plumbing calls he can't do. He is not a Plumber, and so he is shuttling all those calls over to dh.
So, I guess the Plumbing business is off and running, only about 3 months ahead of schedule. I so was not expecting this, and to say I'm not set up for it right now is an understatement.. but I'll make it work.

I spent most of yesterday, getting our credit card stuff set up, so we can accept them, and setting up our Quick Books to print invoices and such.
Dh is off to do a major job this morning, he'll be using two of our three boys as his helpers. Cross your fingers for us that this all works out.
I'm a wee bit freaked out about it all........:huh:

On the fiber front, cast on number two of the KAL socks last night, I also have a really sweet little scarf/shawl on needles. I ended up putting the fabulous luxury yarn away, as I just wasn't feeling it with any of the patterns I tried out....:bored:


----------



## MDKatie

WIHH, you always know just what to say! Woodpecker, I'm sorry about your hen. Please don't blame yourself, it wasn't something you caused. (((HUGS)))


I'm gearing up for our 5th annual MLK (Must Love Knitting) weekend with my aunt and my sister. Each year my sister and I meet in the middle at our Aunt's house in VA and have a knitting/eating/tv watching/togetherness weekend and I can't wait! I'm trying to come up with a fiber inspired gift for each of the 3 that will be there (my sister, my aunt, and my aunt's good friend). I am trying to make a polymer clay necklace that looks like it was knitted, but it's not as easy as you'd think! I found some good pictures online though, like this one. I was thinking making a sheep with body "knitted" would be really cute. I'm going to work more on it tonight, now that I understand how to make the "stitches".


----------



## Woodpecker

I feel a little better today. Mabel would have been 3 in March. Just knowing she is up there with my beloved grandmother helps. Your kind words do too, thank you all.


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie I forgot about your MLK weekend. Last year it sounded like so much fun. I hope you all have as much fun as last year or maybe even more.

Hercsmama, OMG  and  wishing you both all the best in this endeavor, I'm sure he will do well.


----------



## Kasota

Debi - wow! What a great opportunity! I will say lots of prayers that it takes off he gets plenty of work. Sometimes I think life brings us things just a little bit before we are ready. At least it has been that way for me. 


MDKatie - who knew you could do so much with polymere clay?! That looks like fun. There is a shop up the north shore that sells knitting needles that are wooden and they have different animals or flowers or whatever on the end of the needle...they have built it up over the little ball part. I don't know if they order those or if someone local makes them, but they sure are cute. I wonder if you could use polymere clay to do that. 

Woodpecker - I am glad you are feeling a little better today!

It's snowing, but we'll only get a couple inches or so. Nothing to worry about. It's a good night to hunker down and see if I can find those different ways to cast on stitches. What I am doing is not working. YouTube - here I come!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota the knitted cast-on which is similar to the cable cast-on is one of the best and one of the easiest cast-ons there is. The backward or e-loop cast-on is the one my grandmother taught me but everything would get progressively tighter and tighter, not good. Good luck!


----------



## MDKatie

Kasota said:


> MDKatie - who knew you could do so much with polymere clay?! That looks like fun. There is a shop up the north shore that sells knitting needles that are wooden and they have different animals or flowers or whatever on the end of the needle...they have built it up over the little ball part. I don't know if they order those or if someone local makes them, but they sure are cute. I wonder if you could use polymere clay to do that.



Yes, I've seen those cute needles before too, and I think they are made with the polymer clay! 

I was going to make little clay sheep, but I ended up making hearts instead, and I'll put pin backs on them so they can be worn. They're really cute! They're plain white now, but I may paint them. Either way, I'm going to seal them (to protect them and make them shiny) and then put the backs on, and then I'll take pictures!


----------



## Woodpecker

Now my other golden comet is showing the same signs Mabel did. I'm not sure if it's the breed or if there is a sickness in the flock. Poor Loretta! What am I going to do with one chicken who has been exposed to sickness in the dead of winter? Since I don't know what to do I'm going to pray.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh no! Woodpecker, maybe you could quarantine her -in your bathroom? the washroom? Keep her warm and hope this way she won't make any others sick?


----------



## Woodpecker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh no! Woodpecker, maybe you could quarantine her -in your bathroom? the washroom? Keep her warm and hope this way she won't make any others sick?


Loretta slept with her last night. I did put the heat lamp on in there. I am really at a loss.


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker.... oh no! I am so sorry. Birds that are sick lose body heat very quickly. Birds are also notorious for not showing signs of illness until they are really quick sick. Chickens are prey animals and don't want to attract attention by appearing weak. Their feathers tend to hide loss of body condition. 

Can you tell if they have been eating? Have you had any change in feed? Check the feed and make sure it has not got any mold in it. Heat lamps will help, yes. Can you pick her up and see if they are losing body condition? See if you can feel the keel of their breast bone. Have their droppings changed in color or consistency? How many chickens do you have - were these your only three chickens or were they the only three golden comets in a larger flock? Can you feel their crop and see if there is any food in it? I have seen instances where birds get an impacted crop if they are not drinking enough water. If you have a water heater make sure it is working properly. I have seen heaters go bad to where they are giving off just a wee bit of electricity into the water and it keeps the animals from drinking. 

Sorry for all the questions. I've spent a lot of time over the years nursing sick birds back to health - everything from eagles/hawks when I worked with raptor rehab centers and also when I worked with a parrot rescue. 

Sure saying prayers right with you!


----------



## Woodpecker

Kasota said:


> Woodpecker.... oh no! I am so sorry. Birds that are sick lose body heat very quickly. Birds are also notorious for not showing signs of illness until they are really quick sick. Chickens are prey animals and don't want to attract attention by appearing weak. Their feathers tend to hide loss of body condition.
> 
> Can you tell if they have been eating? Have you had any change in feed? Check the feed and make sure it has not got any mold in it. Heat lamps will help, yes. Can you pick her up and see if they are losing body condition? See if you can feel the keel of their breast bone. Have their droppings changed in color or consistency? How many chickens do you have - were these your only three chickens or were they the only three golden comets in a larger flock? Can you feel their crop and see if there is any food in it? I have seen instances where birds get an impacted crop if they are not drinking enough water. If you have a water heater make sure it is working properly. I have seen heaters go bad to where they are giving off just a wee bit of electricity into the water and it keeps the animals from drinking.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I've spent a lot of time over the years nursing sick birds back to health - everything from eagles/hawks when I worked with raptor rehab centers and also when I worked with a parrot rescue.
> 
> Sure saying prayers right with you!


Thanks! I had 3 chickens 2 comets and one New Hampshire red. I lost one comet and now the other one is acting the same way. She won't eat or drink even though I tried to get her to. No change in feed or anything. I did see her defecate once and it was all water. God am I heartsick. I did get medicine for coccidiosis. I plan on giving it to her tomorrow. I'm just not sure how or how much. I need to worm them too before it's too late. She doesn't seem to be losing body condition but she is listless. I did check her out and couldn't find anything amiss.


----------



## Marchwind

Have you gone over to the chicken forum to ask over there? Lots of knowledgable people there. Keeping Loretta in my thoughts and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchwind said:


> Have you gone over to the chicken forum to ask over there? Lots of knowledgable people there. Keeping Loretta in my thoughts and hoping for a good outcome.


I just started a thread about the Corid I ordered. However since all technology has auto correct these days the thread title says cordial. Thank you for keeping my girls in your thoughts.


----------



## raccoon breath

Woodpecker - if you have space, I quarantine the sick ones away from the healthy ones to control loss.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks. Will that work when I only have a pair of birds left? I feel so bad for Loretta.


----------



## raccoon breath

I've had nasty chicken bugs take out several of my chickens and one of the steps in stopping the spread is separation of the sick to help save the ones that aren't. I know its hard when you love them, but...

If it was me, I'd comfort Loretta keeping her in a box in the house, garage, or where ever so i can see how much she eats and drinks. I'd let the healthy one be on her own for a couple days and hopefully she wont develop symptoms. I'd put the healthy one in a new area where the sick ones haven't been in a while with a clean waterer and feeder.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for the advice, tomorrow I will move Loretta into the garage. Louise is the one who is sick and I can't afford to loose her in the dead of winter.


----------



## raccoon breath

Winter is hard on chickens. Often times, even when their eyes are closed but head is up, you could put a spoon under the tip of their beak and they'll drink water. Just keep the spoon level and dunk the beak in a little. If she wont drink, I'd make her. This one got sick pretty fast so if the other one has it, you'll know soon. They can go a while without food, but you'll have to keep her hydrated to get over the hump. Good luck Woodpecker. Chickens are very resilient. I once sewed one up with cross stitching thread in a pinch. She had been attacked by a dachshund and her whole neck skinned. She healed up fast to good as new.


----------



## raccoon breath

Kasota - Raptor rehab? Neato!


----------



## hotzcatz

I had a friend who did raptor rehab on Sitka island, but I never asked her for particulars so I don't know any nifty exotic bird repair techniques.

Moving Louise (the sick one) into somewhere warm and calm might help her. Get water into her and provide her favorite feed, she should rally, one would hope. You said they were only three years old? That's kinda mid-range for a chicken. It would be ancient for a broiler breed, middle aged for most standard breeds.

We have plastic airline kennels in a variety of sizes, when one of the chickens gets hurt or sick, we make them a nest in one of the kennels and keep them in there until they feel better. We also keep new moms & chicks in airline kennels until the chicks are big enough to run away from mongoose. The kennels seem to be comfortable for the chickens. Otherwise, if she's not moving much, just a soft nest somewhere quiet and warm with water and food.


----------



## hotzcatz

Today was pretty strange. They have tax sales twice a year where they sell off parcels of land that folks haven't paid their taxes on. They post a sales list and there were about sixty parcels up for auction. So, between the local property tax website and Google maps/Earth, all the parcels were "looked" at and I made a lot of notes. I've been going to these tax auctions for years and have bid once or twice but never really bought anything.

This year, I just figured I'd pop up and bid $5K for anything on that I'd marked as "good" on my list. Most of the properties were going for a lot more than that, but they'd start out pretty low. Usually the upset price would start out at under $2K or $3K. So, they'd get "upset" price, then I'd pop up and immediately up it to $5K. The bidding would go on from there and usually it was one fellow who would get most of the properties and he'd usually be the first one to up my bid. About half way through the auction, he didn't up my bid and everyone else was so surprised at the change in bidding procedure that they didn't jump in there, either.

Hey! I was the last person standing! How'd that happen? Well, it looks like a bought a property! I was surprised! They then instantly stick a number on your sleeve and take you over to the cashier to pay immediately, now. In cash or certified check, no plastic, no personal checks no going to the bank to get money. Fortunately, I was prepared and now I seem to own a quarter acre of tree ferns up near Volcano. How amazing is that?

After the auction, I thought I'd drive up to Volcano and see just what it was I'd bought. I should have done this before buying the parcel, but there were sixty of them scattered all over so it would have taken days to look at them all. I'd looked at it on Google Earth, how bad could it be, right?

Here's what I found:

























Nice fairly flat terrain, one side has the property pins well marked, there's loads of tree ferns and nice ohia trees. You don't hear the bird song in the picture, but there's lovely singing birds up in that area. Apapane should you know Hawaiian birds. The parcel is sort of on the top of a small rise, there's pavement and power. Shootz! Score!

However, the _really amazing_ thing is that I know the person who has the house directly across the street from the parcel. I'd not previously met her in person, but we'd been emailing and chatting on the phone because she had some angora bunnies she'd gotten from Craig's List. She had a lot of questions about bunnies and had found our bunnies website. It turns out her bunnies are great-grand bunnies of the ones I have so now we have a new lot _and_ great-grand-bunnies to go with.

She had been saving angora fiber to sell to me and was going to mail it, but since I just appeared at the end of her driveway we saved the expense and time of posting a package. Land and bunny fiber! Woot!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for your advice and good thoughts. I just went out to the coop and found Louise, she is with Mabel now. Poor Lorretta is all alone until spring. I will play with her all the time. My poor friends.


----------



## Miz Mary

((( woodpecker ))) 

hotcatz, thats a neat story ! Do you have a bunny website still ??? Are land taxes fairly high in HI ???


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, yesterday I came back to the land of internet after a trip to Nebraska. That was hard. Imagine you are suddenly in your childhood room, and most of the stuff from your formative years is there, and you get to fill one box. Yeah... I nabbed my batiking set, and a collectible board game, and the book I used to learn how to sew, a Carl Larsson print, a turned wooden bowl, a basket I made once. A couple of little jewelry boxes, a Bible case I made in junior high. Also managed to save a few old (30's-50's) dresses that didn't get wet. I guess I also saved the file box on the top shelf of my closet that had my baby clothes and first quilt. All my old notebooks and everyday clothes I still hadn't moved to the cities were ruined. My rolls of silk were ruined too. 

But my parents are renting a nice house in town now, and while it's not huge, it's big enough. It sounds like the house in the country is going to be a total loss, but first the restoration company has to go through and inventory everything. If it's able to be saved, they'll save it. If not, they write it down, and throw it in the rollaway dumpster, and my parents will get compensated for it by insurance.

What a mess. But by the time everything is fixed, my parents will have a brand new house, and it might be all paid off too! But the in-between process sucks.

I rode down with my mom's cousin, and she's a fun lady! We didn't run out of anything to talk about the whole way down or back. I'm blessed to have such good relatives.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so sorry, Woodpecker. (lots of hug) :grouphug:

Kelsey, I cannot imoagine what seeing your childhood home in ruins must have felt like.  and losing your old doggie, too. 

it has just been a season of sadness for so many in our little fiber arts communiy in so many different ways.  hugs to you all :grouphug:

Hotzcatz, thats an awesome acquistion! We do a lot of estate auctions and one time my husband almost accidentally won something he thought was going for cheap. 

We were waiting for some items to come up for bidding, I was reading the auction flyer and marking things to watch for when all of the sudden my husband jumped in to a bidding war and bid on a 1 gallon butter churn. :shocked:

I said "What do you think you are doing?!??!?!?!?!?" 
He said "Bidding on that old butter churn. It's going for cheap. I just bid $24." 
I hissed " You just bid $2400!!!!!!!!!!! 

He stopped breathing and turned red as a beet. 

Thank the Lord that there were several other bidders and the churn eventually sold for $2800.

and it's a good thing or that might have been the end of my happy home

auctions. Sometimes you can come home with more than you intended!


----------



## MDKatie

Hotzcatz, how cool! Do you think you'll ever move to that land? 

Woodpecker, I'm so sorry. 

That would have been very hard, Svenskaflicka. I'm glad you were able to save some things though. I hope your parents end up loving the outcome, even though the process sure stinks.


----------



## hotzcatz

Oh, poor Louise! :grouphug: Sorry for the loss of your pet, Woodpecker, it's always hard when they go first. She would have been so lost if it had been otherwise so at least it's easier for her that you are the one left to mourn.

Will you be getting Loretta some new friends in the spring? You could get her a mail-order husband, if you wanted. Although roosters can be noisy and annoying she may prefer more hen friends than a rooster friend. If Loretta still sets occasionally, you could get a half dozen fertile eggs next time she sets and let her hatch out her own new friends.

The bunnies still have their website, Miz Mary: Hillside Farm Hawaii. It's mostly about the bunnies, but spinning, knitting, building the back deck, gardening and all sorts of other things pop in there as well.

Land taxes on the new property are negligible, they will be between $100 and $150 per year. If we build a house and move in and file for the homeowner's exemption, they'd not go up by much. As a rental house, I don't think they'd be all that much, either. The property is small - a quarter acre - and it's zoned agriculture. I can build one house on it and an assortment of outbuildings, but there's not a whole lot of room.

How sad, Kelsey! :grouphug: At least your parents are okay, they would be a lot harder to replace. Still, it's a tough thing. The silk can't be redyed and salvaged? It's hard to come by rolls of silk. Will they be rebuilding in the country, do you think? At least your relatives are grouping together and helping, that's comforting to know they are there for you. 

I was sort of surprised to win the auction, WIHH. There had been a fellow who had been outbidding me at all the earlier times I'd popped up with my $5K bid. This time when he put in his bid for $5,100 and then I put in a second bid for $5,200 he just kinda gave me an odd look and sat down. Previously, I'd let him outbid me once and then immediately sat down. I was totally amazed since he could easily have taken it. I think everyone else was surprised that he sat down, too, and they didn't bid higher, either. Very amazing. 

I had been lost in the auction bidding earlier, too, and had bid on a lot that I didn't want but someone else overbid so it was all good. It's hard to keep track of auctions and at least this one they don't do that really fast talking bid style, it's very slow with time for more folks to jump in at the last second if they want. "We have $5,200 bid once", pause while he looks around. "We have $5,200 bid twice" another rather long pause - while I'm standing there thinking "Ack!" and then "Sold for $5,200". Whew! What a strange way to acquire land!

The land is up near Volcano National Park and is about seventy miles from where we live now. I'm not quite sure what we are going to do with it just yet. The previous owner has a year to "redeem" the land at what it cost me plus 12%. If I build a building, he doesn't have to pay for the improvements, so no building until after next January 16th. I'll probably plant some things on the property that can take care of themselves while we are waiting this year. Coffee should do well at that elevation, it's at 3,100 feet so it's a cooler climate than down near the ocean. Bananas, ti, hibiscus, coffee, turmeric, and maybe some clumping bamboo are all the possibles. Since it's not been cleared and it's just raw "jungle", there aren't a lot of invasive plant species on the property. I'll probably leave most of it alone and let the birds stay happy. The existing tree ferns can be easily relocated and the spare ones can be sold since folks like them for landscaping or growing orchids on. If we move there, loads of orchids will be planted around the yard since they do well there. Atkasuka Orchids is about a mile away from there. (Small potted starter orchids bought at their place and not mailed are about $6 - $8 each, much less expensive than their website implies.) 

We may move there for several years. When my husband retires in several years there will be about five years between when he retires and when he can get full social security benefits. If we build a small house with an art/fiber studio and small green house as well as a big garage for him to play in up there, we could live there and rent the house out that we live in now for more than the mortgage payments. Of course, we'd still have to build it, but we have a year to decide.


----------



## Kasota

(((((Woodpecker))))) I am so sorry. What a sad day for you. 

Svenska, my heart goes out to you, too. I'm glad your parents are ok but it sure is heartbreaking to go through your old things and only be able to salvage bits and pieces. It is not at all the same thing - because my things were not ruined - but when I got divorced and had to sell my farm I had to choose between what I would keep and what I had to simply let go of. So much stuff full of memories. So much emotion tied up in all of it. It was very sad and yet turned out to be a truly spiritual journey as I learned what was important to hold on to. Goes for more than just "things" as we all know. 

Hotcatz, what an awesome story! Congratulations!!!! I am looking forward to hearing about the continuing saga. And to think you know someone across the road! Sometimes life is just so strange. I am just so happy for you!!

RB, yes I used to work at the Minnesota Raptor Rehab Center. This was a looong time ago before they had their own facility. We basically had space in the physiology building at the vet school on the St. Paul campus. I went to school there at the time. It was pretty amazing to work with everything from these itty bitty ice-cream cone sized owls to full sized bald eagles. Those birds are really big. Really REALLY big. The first time I was holding one and it turned it's head to look me in the eye and I realized that enormous beak was literally inches from my face...I broke out in a full body sweat. Most of my work was with Great Horned Owls and RedTailed hawks because that was most of what we would end up with there. I got to work with an Goshawk for a few months. We had everything from lead poisoned birds (from eating animals that had been shot and gotten away) to ones that had been caught in traps to ones that had been shot. Broken wings, broken bones, sick and poisoned...we did a pretty good job with them and it sure was an adventure! 

WIHH, oh to have seen the look on your face as he put that kind of a bid in! 

Finally got through "eComp" at work. Got my budget to parcel out raises for people. It is never enough. I wish I had been able to give a lot more. The company I work for is a "reward for performance" company - so not everyone gets the same %. Makes for long days, comparing performance metrics and the extra work that some people do and trying to be fair. I am glad I only have to do it once a year and that it is now off my plate. 

And now I have a three day weekend! Wooot!


----------



## Lythrum

I had a fun thing happen this morning when I took my daughter to a dentist appointment. I'd brought along my yarn and needles to start on (yet another) barn-raising quilt square. When she went off to play games in the waiting room I pulled out my needles and yarn and started getting them arranged. Out of the corner of my eye I saw another little girl there whispering to her mom, and her mom said "Honey, I'm sure she doesn't want to be bothered". So I looked at them and she said that her daughter had seen someone knitting on "Good Luck Charlie" (a kid's show on TV) and she had been fascinated ever since. I asked her if she wanted to learn, and she said yes. So I spent the rest of the time until she was called back teaching her how to knit.  It wasn't that great of a setup since all I had was sock yarn and size 2 DPNs, but I think she was starting to get the idea. Her mom said she'd take her and get her some yarn, so maybe she'll be able to finish learning.  The bad news is there was another cavity, so I will be getting in more waiting room knitting time.


----------



## Woodpecker

Hotcatz I will be getting more in the spring. Loretta laid each day her sisters passed. I love her so my much that I will be definetly be getting some more New Hampshire's. I am also thinking of getting a couple Delewares too. I need to wait till we move to my own house in the spring. Then everyone will be set. God willing I'll be in remission too. Those chickens just cheer me right up. Spring can't come fast enough.

I also am medicating Loretta, I ordered Corid last night and it just came. I put a little in her water but will do it properly tomorrow.


----------



## MDKatie

Here are the "knitted" polymer clay pins I made for my aunt, my sister, and my aunt's friend. I didn't make myself one, because I was in a rush, but I'd like to make one for myself too. :gaptooth:


----------



## Kasota

MDKatie, I thought of you whilst sleuthing about for some spinning things. I want to get a diz and I want a pretty one. There is a person with a shop on Etsy who makes them out of polymer clay! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/17382934...w_type=gallery

I am not sure how the little loop thing would work as the ones I have seen have a hook on the end...but the diz itself is very pretty. It seems they should be ...oh maybe more oblong or something so they would be easier to hold on to...but the concept is pretty cool! I'll bet a person could make them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My go to diz is a shaker top from a spice jar.


----------



## hotzcatz

Hmm, now all this diz talking has got me wondering! Do many folks use them? Are they that useful? How exactly does one use a diz?


----------



## raccoon breath

I have some neat dizes. The one I use the most is a plain plastic one thats a diz/wpi gauge combo. In automotive ads we used to get in US mail, there would be these plastic rectangles that were drill bit sizes and there would be a hole for each size to help people tell what sizes their drill bits are. THAT is a pretty nifty diz. My best diz is light weight with several sizes to choose from so it's not as light as my best diz, but it's still very useful and works. Best of all - that one was free!


----------



## Marchwind

Buttons work too


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

DH carved me an awesome one from bone.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hotzcatz, I usually use my diz to diz off fiber off of my (English, Viking, etc) combs but some people use them to diz off fiber off their hand cards or drum carders or hackles.

Personally, I prefer a diz that is somewhat concave so that fibers are funneled together as they gather and pass through the hole of the diz.


----------



## Miz Mary

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Claydancer?page=3

She has fantastic Diz' at a great price ! They are larger than I thought, and well made ....


----------



## featherbottoms

So I read at The Joy of Handspinning website about a diz. Now I have more questions. 

She says that you *thread* the carded fiber through the hole in the diz. OK, that makes sense. But how do you make a continuously long string of roving? Do you just blend the ends of the fibers together like you do when you are spinning? I got this beautiful pound of cashmere the other day and it looks like it's one very very long strand of roving (I've not taken it completely out of the bag yet so don't really know).

And MizMary, those Diz (Dizes, Diz's, Dizzes???) you linked to are pretty. I can see having a whole trunk full of fiber tools sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## Marchwind

I made a video on Yiutube on how to make roving out of a batt. It's about the same process with the combed fibers only it's off the comb not the batt.
I'm not able to pull up the video or link right now, I'm at work and out connection is way too slow. If someone else can that would be great, otherwise I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

forward to 7:10 to see dizzing
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSaiOTjeF-0[/ame]


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind said:


> I made a video on Yiutube on how to make roving out of a batt. It's about the same process with the combed fibers only it's off the comb not the batt.
> I'm not able to pull up the video or link right now, I'm at work and out connection is way too slow. If someone else can that would be great, otherwise I'll do it when I get home.


here is Marchwind's youtube (there's Dougall!)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJCPkCoi3T4[/ame]


----------



## Kasota

I love Dougal!!! These are great! 

So I have a crochet hook that is tiny like that and I am quite sure I can find the top to a spice container. I have some roving that is thick and drives me crazy trying to spin it on my drop spindle. I am going to see if I can make thinner stuff out of it and see if that improves my yarn!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I've had both good times and bad this weekend. The good was that my 21yo daughter decided she wanted to learn to knit yesterday. I showed her how the knit stitch and she had caught on in about 15 minutes! She picked a scarf pattern she wanted to try, but needed to know how to purl. So, I showed her that and she stayed up past midnight practicing.

It was so sweet sitting on our couch last night. 21yo and I were knitting continental and my 8yo was "throwing". I started out showing her continental, but she prefers English. Loved it!

The bad was a message I received this morning that my oldest cousin's wife passed away yesterday. She had been ill for many years with a form of dementia. While it wasn't a shock, we are still so sad. Please say a prayer for him. He's a treasure.


----------



## raccoon breath

Blueberrychick - I'm sorry about your cousin's wife.  Other than that bad news, your weekend sounds wonderful!

I've read through so many posts that I can't remember who said they made a diz out of bone. I'll be trying that. I saw a very pretty mother of pearl diz recently. I should have grabbed it. I could get a thimble display case and make some miniature plate stands to display my pretty dizes!


----------



## Kasota

BlueberryChick - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin's wife. ((((hugs)))) Sure has been a lot of rough days here in our fiber family. I'm glad you got some time with your daughter! That's wonderful that she wants to learn to knit! 

RB, we need pictures of that diz collection!!


----------



## Woodpecker

So very sorry for your loss BlueberryChick. Sending prayers for you and yours also.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Condolences BBChick. Even when expected there is such a loss.

I can imagine the contentment of knitting with your daughters.

Woodpecker, how are you feeling, sweets?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Another way you can diz roving off a batt is to go back and forth off the end of the batt instead of going down. This is really cool if you have a multi-colored batt so you can make color repeats in your roving.


----------



## Woodpecker

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Condolences BBChick. Even when expected there is such a loss.
> 
> I can imagine the contentment of knitting with your daughters.
> 
> Woodpecker, how are you feeling, sweets?


I'm feeling better, thanks for asking Cyndi.:kiss:. Is your injury much improved? I am also on here less because I need a new laptop and I am horrible at typing on my iPad. Trying to work some easy OT too to pay for it and keep busy. Due to working most of the three day weekend I had to put my knitting down! 

I am thinking of getting 3 more chicks in the spring when I move into my house. I was thinking of getting another New Hampshire for Loretta and 2 Delaware's. What do all you think?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Surgery on Wednesday! I've not had Delaware's before love NH biddies


----------



## Marchwind

BlueberryChick so sorry for the loss of your cousin's wife . Even if you know it's coming you can't help but feel the loss and sadness. Keeping your cousin in my thoughts.

Wonderful that you had the time with both of your daughters to sit and knit. It would have been nice to have a picture of that. Create more memories like that, they will last a lifetime.

SvenskaFlicka is the one who said she had the bone diz that her DH made for her. I want Philip to make more so I can buy one


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thank you all so much. The funeral is tomorrow, about 2 hours away. My husband is trying to rearrange his schedule so he can go with me. Either way, it's not a difficult drive and my extended family will be there. This is my father's side of my family and they are so supportive of each other, often traveling hundreds of miles to be together when there's a death.

ETA: that made it sound like my mother's family isn't supportive. They are, there's just a lot fewer of them and they live close by.

Woodpecker, so sorry about your laptop! Mine gave up on me last year and I saved up for several months to replace it. I bought a desktop this time, with a huge screen--love it! I can see it even without my reading glasses. Take care, dear!

Cyndi, hope things go well for you.

And yes, I should have gotten one of the boys to take of picture of the girls "knit night"! Maybe next time.


----------



## hercsmama

BC, so sorry for your loss.
Cyndi, Keeping you in my thoughts, you as well WP.

So much going on, it's hard to answer everyone. But I love you guys anyway!!:sing:

Well, week one of the official opening of the Plumbing business, went well. We bid three more jobs on Saturday, and got all three!
The guys did have a bit of a problem last Thursday. They were excavating a trench, for a sewer main repair, and they hit a gas line with the backhoe!!
they had called in the dig two days before, and had the paperwork from the gas company stating there was no line there.:facepalm:
Needless to say, we were found to not be at fault, and the gas company was quick about the repair. But it did out the guys back a few days.
On the Daddy front, all he takes in now is a few Ensures a day, and some water. I just don't know how long he can go on like this. Bless his heart. Half the time he can't remember how the straw works, and if I just pour it in his mouth, of course he chokes. It just is what it is right now I guess.
On the fiber front, I'm just about done with sock number two, really enjoyed this pattern. I think it may be my new favorite!:thumb:
Well, I need more coffee this morning, so I'm off!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

BC, I'm sorry for your loss. And MLF, I'm keeping you in my thoughts today as well!

I will tell my husband that there are ladies here wanting bone dizzes. He also has a few horns that had cracks or holes so couldn't be used to make drinking horns, so he's got them in a pile to make dizzes out of too! I think WIHH gave us the idea. Maybe? 

There's been a lot going on, but last Saturday (not this weekend, but before I went to Nebraska) I got a fat little envelope in the mail! It was a card of Viking Ship buttons from Marchwind! Thank you!!! :kiss: 

Yesterday, I mostly relaxed and knitted. I did a little of the KAL socks, but mostly worked on the "Kelso" sweater. I started it in August. I really want to finish it. :teehee: Not that it's the kind of sweater you would wear in cold weather, but... 

On a side note, I learned that Steven Moffat (writer for Doctor Who and Sherlock) doesn't know the difference between Alpaca and Icelandic wool. It took a super smart guy like Sherlock to be able to tell the minuscule difference between them. Does that mean we are all as smart as Sherlock?


----------



## Kasota

Debi, my heart sure goes out to you with your dad. (((hugs))) There is just no easy way with these things. I'm glad to hear the plumbing business is getting off to a great start! Bummer about hitting the gas line, but as you said - that was not your guy's fault. There's nothing quite so satisfying (and scary, yes) about running your own business. I had a pet store for many years and I loved it. 

Cindy, prayers for a very successful surgery for you! 

Woodpecker, glad to hear you are feeling better! I have not had Delawares before but friends have said they can be more aggressive. I really like Brahma. They are big birds and I've found them to be very friendly and docile. I also found them to be very hardy birds and good mothers. They are a dual purpose bird and worked out really well for me. The buff one is my favorite and comes in a beautiful golden color with dark markings. 
http://www.mypetchicken.com/chicken-breeds/Brahma-B16.aspx


----------



## Kasota

Svenska, oh yes please do have him make dizes! I would like to get one along with one of those swifts that you said you got in. If he made one up you could ship it with the swift.  And maybe a nostepenne (sp?) as well. How do I order from you? 

I found a really big wooden button today that I think is so pretty and I'm going to use that with some roving that I have today to see how it works. I would still like to have a horn one, though.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay, I will tell him that he needs to make some bone dizzes and needles this week! (I just sold out of bone needles.) 

To order, you just order and pay through my website. Of course, I don't have dizzes on the website right now, but that's the best way! I'll let everyone know when the dizzes are up.

This is a picture of the diz DH made for me, with the original from Gotland Harbor as an inset. Just to forewarn all of you, if you want carving like on mine, it will probably cost upwards of $60. A plain one with no carving would of course be less. Bone is really hard and takes time to carve.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you Kasota! I defenitly don't want to get aggressive birds. 

Cyndi prayers for you!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka horn diz would be nice too . Just sayin'. hahaha, I saw your post this morning on FB and had no clue who you were talking about but obviously they hadn't laid hands on either fiber, sheesh!

Hercsmama, I just watched a good friend of mine go through this with her mom, her mom had pretty much stopped eating, they had hospice coming in too. The hospice worker and my friend agreed that her mom was holding on for some reason. S my friend sat down beside her mom's bed, at this point her mom was non responsive, and she had a talk with her mom and told her that it was alright if she wanted to go. Everyone here would be just fine, although they would miss her. She told her mom that she didn't need to hang on for anything, she had been a fantastic mom, grandmother and and so on and so forth. Basically, my friend gave her mom permission to leave to go and to be with her god and all the people who had gone before her. Her mom breathed her last breath shortly after that. Sometimes our parents have a hard time letting go of this life thinking they have unfinished business. I wish you well with your father, it has to be so hard to see them slowly disintegrate.


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, those are wise words. My SIL's family had just that same conversation with their grandmother. When they spoke with her they went through all of the family and mentioned each by name and assured her that they were all just fine and that all of the family would watch over one another and that they would stick together and remember the birthdays and the anniversaries, etc. The grandmother had always been the "keeper of the holidays and family events and traditions." They talked about how well grandma had taught them to love and watch over each other and remember each other and they promised they would continue in her steps. She squeezed the hands of the people sitting on the edge of her bed and took a big relaxing sigh...looked around the room, one by one lingering on each person's face. She passed away that very evening. She had been in such horrific pain and so deteriorated...and she was content in that moment, having their blessing to depart if that was what she wanted to do. I think it was a relief to her to know that everyone would be okay.


----------



## ejagno

Hi everyone;

I've been reading daily and praying hard for all of you. I'm always so in awe of your strength and courage. You are all such an inspiration. 

It's been crazy around here and life just keeps interrupting my play time. I'm trying very hard to teach myself to knit socks and so thankful for the net during my trials. I keep frogging it and starting over. I think my perfectionism is getting in the way. I had to laugh because we just had a *very rare* forecast for snow at the end of the week and some nice cozy socks would sure be nice but that would mean that I'd have to stop, starting over. LOL

This sock thing is obsessive. I wake up thinking about how quickly I can take care of things to get back to knitting. I try to think of ways that I can function just fine on less sleep and get more knitting done. Hehehehhe!


----------



## hercsmama

MW, we did that last week. Honestly, I think he's waiting for my Mom. He wants to see her, and she isn't here....it's all very depressing if I let myself dwell on it to be honest. So I don't let myself....


----------



## Lythrum

When I made my first pair of socks, I eventually had to force myself to continue just to get to the end. I had frogged it so many times that the yarn was getting worn out.  Oddly enough, just finishing the first one made me not so worried about it anymore.  And after this nice 60 degree weekend, I am really not into winter coming back again this week!


----------



## InHisName

Just want to put a plug in for Svenskaflicka- bought a Glimakra swift from her, what a joy! (used it today for the first time) A nice swift is so wonderful, thank you for having your Black Friday sale, and posting here. Lambsarecute, if you read this, do you have a shearer in your part of the state, or do you use Clint's shearing? Starting to roo here, and need to get the shearer scheduled....
Spinning here- and made striped batts today like it shows in PLY magazine. What fun!
Today I mixed about 80% white wool, with 20% colors for 2 batts. One batt was white (80), green, blue (20). One batt was white, orange, red (20). Spun each batt, then plyed. Super cute yarn! Can't wait to play with the majority white again....


----------



## Miz Mary

InHisName, I would love to see pictures of your yarn , it sounds beautiful !!


----------



## Marchwind

Ejagno what's the news on TV shot? Did they ever come down to film? How did it work out?


----------



## MDKatie

Got back from MLK (Must Love Knitting) weekend yesterday! We had a great time. My sister and I travel to my Aunt's house in VA. It was a blast. We watched some great television (Wives and Daughters) and did a ton of knitting and eating. I finished my Scoop Neck Vest, and I can't wait to block it today. My sister brought her 8 week old Standard Poodle puppy and we all had a great time playing with him. 

I'm at work but leaving at lunch time because the snow is supposed to start this morning and get heavy this afternoon. I just don't feel like traveling in it when it's at the heaviest part, so I get a half day. Yay! I'm going to go home, block my vest, and then cast on a new project. Can't wait!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Awww... Thanks InHisName! I'll let you guys know if I have another sale anytime soon. 

Also, if anyone seriously wants a Diz, bone or horn, please send me a PM. I told Philip that some people were interested, but he won't start until he knows how many he needs to make. I'm sure he'll make one or two extra while he's at it, but maybe not. :shrug: Thanks!

Last night I worked more on my sweater. It's coming along pretty fast, but it's all boring stockinette right now.


----------



## ejagno

Marchwind, yes they did film. They didn't know when it was supposed to air and we haven't heard anything. It could have aired already and I wouldn't know since I rarely watch tv. Today we had a big surprise for lunch when the Houston Astro's showed up expectantly. It was a nice surprise.


----------



## PKBoo

Hi everyone - lots to catch up on here. I was away for the weekend - flew to the state where DH is being transferred to check out the area and look at properties (more about that in a minute...)

Just want to say, that if you are knitting in a public place, make sure you are making a recognizable object so you don't have to explain over and over again what it is! If you say a 'scarf' or a 'hat', people will understand, and stop pestering you!

Do NOT make little soap scrap saver bags (and especially, don't use the term 'soap bag' because they will look at you like you have 10 heads!). I wanted something mindless and quick to do in the airport and on the plane. And I have tons of little tiny soap scraps that I save. So I made a soap scrap bag. 



I made several in fact. I just started saying 'a little bag' when they asked because of the all the weird looks I got from the others. It was pretty funny actually. I assume that they don't use homemade soap, and don't save their little scraps! 

Here's one in use - it's already starting to felt and look all mis-shapen. I used yarn that I had spun several years ago when I was first learning, and it's a coarser wool, so not something I'd make a scarf or hat out of. Perfect for a soap scrap bag. I love it 


As far as relocating, we found a perfect property. It used to be a goat dairy (we LOVE our goats, and it has been a dream of DH's to pursue our own dairy). Tons of small pastures for rotating the herd; lots and lots and lots of water pumps; electricity. Very very private - on a gravel road, and the house sits smack dab in the middle of the property. 

What's the chance of finding the perfect property when we don't want to relocate???? And the mortgage would be half of what we've got now. So we are in such a quandry about what to do. Just following the leads, and if it works out, then away we go. Wow - not prepared to think about that yet. 

So I'll just keep knitting and spinning and weaving... and loving on my cold critters that are in the barn, weathering out this newest snowstorm!


----------



## BlueberryChick

PKBoo, how exciting! Sounds like a near perfect property, and I love the soap scrap bags.

I went to the funeral yesterday for my cousin's wife. It was so sweet, held in the small church across the road from their home. The church is over two hundred years old and I remember going there occasionally with my father (he grew up there). Friends and family filled the tiny church. The church members made a wonderful lunch for us, after the service, which allowed us extra time to be together. 

My cousin seems to be doing okay, but it's hard to see him so sad. His brother lives nearby and his sister and her husband are visiting with him for a little while, so he's not alone right now. I'll be keeping him in my prayers and hopefully I can convince him to come visit us soon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You know how bad things happen in threes? Well, last night #3 finally occurred. My 94-year-old grandpa fell and broke his hip. He will be going into surgery within the hour. 

Sigh...


----------



## Woodpecker

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You know how bad things happen in threes? Well, last night #3 finally occurred. My 94-year-old grandpa fell and broke his hip. He will be going into surgery within the hour.
> 
> Sigh...


Sending prayers.


----------



## MDKatie

Oh no! Sending good thoughts, Svenska! 



I started putting my stash in Ravelry yesterday. I've been meaning to do this for years but have been putting it off. It was so much fun, and I have only put in a fraction of my stash. The pictures are time consuming, but I really want pictures so I know immediately what the yarn is. I'm going to work on it little by little and hopefully get it all done in the next week or so!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh no Kelsey! Lifting you and your family in prayer.


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You know how bad things happen in threes? Well, last night #3 finally occurred. My 94-year-old grandpa fell and broke his hip. He will be going into surgery within the hour.
> 
> Sigh...


I'm so sorry! We'll keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Taylor R.

Oh Kelsey, I'll keep your family in my thoughts! 

Rough day at my house today. It was that dreaded day that comes every six months or so: my son's dental check up. His sensory issues and anxiety make it fairly nightmarish for all involved. Despite his daily anxiety meds, he has a really tough time coping with the dentist's office. We've tried darn near everything, and it looks like it's time to try an oral sedative before his appointment. We got next to nothing accomplished today, but his doc did manage to get a look and gave the all clear, though we now have to try again in 3 months instead of 6. It seems like all the prep we do (showing him pics of the office, pics of his dentist, letting him see and touch the tools here at home, chatting with his dentist on the phone, doing 'dry runs', prepping the staff for what to expect, etc) goes out the window as soon as we walk in the door. When something MUST be done, we just have to sedate him. It's...exhausting.


----------



## Marchwind

(((((((((((((((((((((SvenskaFlicka)))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((Taylor R))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Woodpecker

Cyndi's surgery was today, I pray everything went ok.


----------



## Kasota

PKBoo, I love your soap scrap bag! What a neat way to use up little bits and leftovers! And what a wonderful thing to find such a property! Do you have pictures you could share? And 1/2 the mortgage?? That's just flat wonderful! 

BlueberryChick, sure keeping you and yours in prayers. It is so sad, the one left alone. Your cousin sure has a rough road ahead. I'm glad the church was able to make a nice gathering for you all. 

Svenska, sure keeping your grandpa in prayers that all goes well with the surgery and recovery. 

MDKatie, I have admired some of the stashes on Ravelry. Seems like a lot of work getting them up there and keeping things current. Sure is fun to look at them! 

Taylor, I know it is not quite the same thing, but after her last stroke my mom started having anxiety attacks and the dentist is the biggest trigger of them all. There is simply no reasoning with it, and she knows that, and she tries so so hard to stay calm but she simply cannot. She has been with this dentist for decades. The anxiety attacks got so bad we were afraid she would have a heart attack. She would go into total body shakes and have chest pain...it was horrible. Her doctor gave her a prescription for anxiety that she only takes when she needs it...and really she just needs it for the dentist. One hour before the appointment she takes her little pill and the whole thing suddenly becomes no big deal. She is calm and relaxed, no anxiety attack, but she is NOT "drugged out" from it at all! She simply seems normal...but calm. If you would have told me it could be so I would not have taken that bet...but there it is. sure makes it a lot easier on everyone and she doesn't have to be afraid. She now calls it "better dentistry through chemistry." LOL! 

We have nasty cold weather coming back in tonight. Mom is fighting a bout of something so I did not go to the talk about using local plants to dye fiber. It is really difficult for me to do anything in the evenings that is away from the house, but I had hoped I could make that one. Maybe next time. Weekends are a little easier for me to get out and about a wee bit. It will be better when the days are longer. Mom does a little better in the summer time. 

So I am sitting here with a bit of roving that seems a bit packed together and seeing what I can do to loosen it up a bit and plan on running it through a button that is pretending to be a diz.  

Woodpecker, I have been thinking of Cyndi, too. Prayers that all went well. Tough as she is, I'm sure she'll be posting an update as soon as she is able.


----------



## Taylor R.

Cyndi put an update in the pictures thread already, not a lot of details, though :cough cough:

My son is on a daily anti-anxiety med, and hopefully whatever they wind up giving him (the usual med they prescribe interacts badly with his daily med) will help a lot. His daily med makes other meds a little sketchy, so we'd avoided them up until now, but we've got to try something. We'd hoped that his frequent trips to the dentist would help alleviate his anxiety, but no such luck. We've spent so much time during his ABA program trying to help him with this particular fear..it was disheartening to find that it didn't help much. As with all of his troubles, though, we will persevere. :rock:


----------



## Woodpecker

Taylor R. said:


> Cyndi put an update in the pictures thread already, not a lot of details, though :cough cough:
> 
> My son is on a daily anti-anxiety med, and hopefully whatever they wind up giving him (the usual med they prescribe interacts badly with his daily med) will help a lot. His daily med makes other meds a little sketchy, so we'd avoided them up until now, but we've got to try something. We'd hoped that his frequent trips to the dentist would help alleviate his anxiety, but no such luck. We've spent so much time during his ABA program trying to help him with this particular fear..it was disheartening to find that it didn't help much. As with all of his troubles, though, we will persevere. :rock:


Since I am squeamish I didn't venture there. Thank you for letting me know. Praying for you Cyndi. Prayers for your son and you too.


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, he is so fortunate to have you for his mom.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For Dreamy:

My leg for the next 2 weeks & a leg warmer for my other leg.

I'm in the process of knitting a cover for the broken leg from scrap handspun.

Kelsey, prayers for your Grandpa & family.

Taylor, how lucky your son is to have you for a Mom. How blessed you are to be his Mom.

Paula, sounds wonderful! How soon for the move? Off in another adventure!


----------



## Taylor R.

Your leg warmer looks so cushy and soft, Cyndi! I hope your wounds heal up quick so you can get that baby casted and healing.

I'm a very lucky momma. My little dude more than makes up for his difficulties with his totally amazing qualities. My girls are pretty great, too (when they're not snipping at each other).


----------



## Woodpecker

MullersLaneFarm said:


> For Dreamy:
> 
> My leg for the next 2 weeks & a leg warmer for my other leg.
> 
> I'm in the process of knitting a cover for the broken leg from scrap handspun.
> 
> Kelsey, prayers for your Grandpa & family.
> 
> Taylor, how lucky your son is to have you for a Mom. How blessed you are to be his Mom.
> 
> Paula, sounds wonderful! How soon for the move? Off in another adventure!



Thanks Cyndi at least your fashionable. Glad everything went ok.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

About half finished with the cast covering using odds & end yarn


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, your leg warmer reminds me of Jacob's coat of many colors.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kas, I do have a wool coat of many colors! 

WIHH has one also.

This is now finished & I need to decide if I want to cast on Kelsey' s 2nd sock or start a set of leg warmers for my Spanish Moss mentor. Dawn is wheelchair bound & although she is a fabulous spinner & weaver cannot knit or crochet because of her hand control. 

I think I might cast on borh tonight & decide in the morning which to continue


----------



## mamajohnson

Hi all. My alpaca baby died tonight. I am just so sad. Never had lost a farm animal and had it hit me like this. No clues what happened. But I suspect a boar goat may be the guilty party. Mainly because of the way I found him all laid out. Just a couple of hours earlier he was fine. His mom keeps calling for him. Sometimes things just don't make sense.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh mama j, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## hercsmama

:awh::Bawling:MamaJ, I am so sorry.......


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

mamaj- that is the hardest part about raising animals- the loss. 

so sorry you lost your little snowball.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh poor baby  I am sorry MamaJ


----------



## Kasota

Mamajohnson, I am so, so sorry! You are right, some things just don't make sense. ((((hugs))))


----------



## MDKatie

I'm so sorry, Mamaj.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That is sooo sad, MamaJ! Losing animals never make sense. We lost our male llama, Fernando, when my parents were gone and I was about 16. I called my parents just crying and crying. It was pretty hard. We're still not sure what happened, but I think he got caught in the fence and broke his neck. 

Poor Snowball...


----------



## weever

Catching up on lots of reading on this snowy, blowy day. I'm so sorry for all the pain. Seems like this winter is not being kind to most of us.

Do we need a "count your gifts" list?

I'll start.

1) Warm house. 
2) Coffee (on my mind because I'm trying to kick the habit).
3) Wool socks.


----------



## Woodpecker

So very sorry mamaj.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Weever, I'll continue:

4. Work I enjoy
5. Knitting to fill my evenings
6. New skills to learn
7. Loving family.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Mamaj, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Marchwind

A friend of mine on FB and IRL does a 5 things on Mondays, everyone lists 5 things they are grateful for. 
8) dogs
9) fiber friends
10) a warm house
11) a good job that I like
12) snow


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

13) caring friends
14) cigarette free (!!!)
15) loving husband
16) great neighbors
17) talented sugeons


----------



## Miz Mary

:awh: MamaJ, these times in life suck ....Im so sorry to you ....


18. Faith 
19. Patience
20. Morals
21. Prayer
22. toilet paper


----------



## mamajohnson

It was a long day. Everyone at work has kept tabs on the little guy, and it was hard to tell them about his passing. I had a tough time, questioning and wondering why, even doubting God at moments (moments! I popped out of that pretty quick)
Now, Miz Mary !! Your TP made me laugh right out, thank you!! 


23. My own office at work (helps when hiding tears)
24. a warm house
25. a job that isn't on my feet
26. My fiber family here on HT
27. My little homestead, even during the rough times.


Thnx ya'll. Your the balm to my soul on bad days.


----------



## betty modin

28) a safe place to live
29) seeing the stars
30) a full woodshed
31) a full pantry
32) good neighbors

you're all in my thoughts and prayers

-these are the times that try our souls, and what we do to get through them often leads us to true joy. Here's to the joy born of gratitude-

betty


----------



## Kasota

My BF said that when life hammers him, he finds one little thing to be thankful for. Usually it is his morning cup of coffee. "Thank you, Lord, for this cup of coffee. Help me to do the right thing today." Such a simple, heartwarming morning prayer. 

Things I am thankful for:
1. That my mom, at 87, is still with me and still enjoys life
2. My very first spinning wheel which I put together this evening
3. A snug house, tiny though she may be, with a big yard and beautiful gardens
4. My little dog, Indigo, who so lives in the moment and always makes me smile
5. This wonderful forum of fiber friends


----------



## raccoon breath

Yes Kasota, thankful for the little things.

Things I am thankful for:
1. I'm thankful to have a husband that loves me and make me laugh so hard my ribs hurt even after 20 years together. 
2. I'm thankful for being warm. I have rheumatoid arthritis and when I'm very warm, I don't hurt so bad
3. I'm thankful that my mom is alive. She got a strep infection in one of her lungs last year, bleeding, dangerous, and a big blood supply at the bottom of the lung ready to pop. The lower lobe of her lung was removed and although she keeps getting pneumonia, she's alright. I pray that her next surgery coming up next month goes well. Her oxygen was low, fell in the shower and broke her arm. It wont heal and she's getting it pinned on 2/4. Fingers crossed all goes well. She's had a very hard few years. I'm thankful she's alive. 
4. I'm thankful that I live where I do. I grew up taking weekend trips here as a kid. It was our fun getaway to one of the most beautiful parts of the state. Now, I get to live here. Its a dream.
5. I'm thankful I found this group. Close bonds of friendship can be found with people we've never met. It's comforting.


----------



## weever

Since you all are listing five gifts, I'll throw in an extra few to bring it up to even:

43) snowblowers
44) a hubby who will operate the snowblower 
45) an all-wheel-drive vehicle

We got blasted with a bit of snow and a lot of wind, which has sculpted hard snow drifts over the last 18 hours. I need to get to the farmers market, after picking up a delivery from another farm on the way. 60 minutes of driving in good weather. Not sure what I'll face this morning, but I'm waiting until it gets light (and the driveway is blown clear) to head out.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

46. Thankful for second chances
47. Thankful that I have lived long enough to start to "mellow" a little bit
48. Thankful for awesome children and a passle of pretty grandbabies
49. Thankful for good medicine, and good doctors
50. Thankful for Guardian Angels that run interference for me and my loved ones on a daily basis. :angel:
51. Thankful for friends on this forum, thankful that we don't all have to BE the same to be friends. 
52. Thankful I survived Chapter 1 of my life and I am REALLY enjoying Chapter 2. 
53: Thankful for the love of my life, Cabin Fever, and all that he is. &#9829;


----------



## hercsmama

As I'm a bit down this morning, I'll give this a shot and hope for a pick me up....
1. I'm thankful that my Dad has lived long enough to meet his Great Grandson
2. I'm thankful for that little devil of a Grandson
3. For a wonderful husband who is totally supportive of my choices
4. For four amazing kids, who can try the patience of a saint, but have huge hearts, and good intentions.
5. for being debt free, and owning our home out right
6. for being able to buy this amazingly beautiful piece of land, 
7. For having been raised by the best parents that ever where.


----------



## Marchwind

Weever be careful. We got dumped on last night too and the drifts look deep. I also have to go out today. I think I will wait a bit. 

Be safe!


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh my. Y'all be careful up there in snow land! It has been very cold here, getting below 20 almost every night.


----------



## MDKatie

54. I'm so thankful for my husband, who has been working a LOT lately because of the snow we've been getting. 

55. Thankful for our house

56. So thankful for my dogs who keep me company when DH is at work
57. Thankful to have my livestock, because they're a passion of mine and they keep me sane even though they keep me busy.

58. Thankful for a wonderful yarn stash, and wonderful family and friend who have given me most of it.

59. Thankful for this cold, cold, cold weather...because the hot miserable summer will be here before you know it.

60. thankful for the internet..for movies, tv, entertainment, information, and lots of funny youtube videos


----------



## weever

We did okay. Hubby blew us out and then came with me for the farmers market run. We got there 2 hours after market started, but we are now safely home and happy for that! Still snowing and blowing.


----------



## Taylor R.

61.) I'm thankful that I have the ability to be there most every day when my kiddos get home from school.
62.) A job where I have the ability to say 'no' when I just need some family time.
63.) A wonderful husband who mostly understands me, and nods and smiles when he doesn't.
64.) That time between bed time and when the kids actually fall asleep. I have some of the most amazing, heartfelt conversations with my kids when they get out of bed when they aren't supposed to.
65.) Easy hot water. The shower is pretty much my favorite place to be this time of year as it's the only place in my house that I'd classify as warm.

You know, I do feel better! I needed that, thank you weever, for inspiring us.


----------



## Woodpecker

66. A caring family 
67. Amazing doctor's and nurse's
68. A job I don't mind
69. You all

Thank you Weever for starting this, with so many of us going through hard times its often too easy to forget our blessings.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I woke this morning in a cranky mood. * every.little.thing * bothered me. A lot.
I warned Paul when he came in, and camly listed every.little.thing that upset me & told him my attitude was unlikw me & even _ that _ upset me.
He decided to joke with me ... bad move ... real bad move. He got "the" look and wisely decided he had stuff to do outside.

A little while later I got myself a cup of coffee then promptly spilled it all over myself & the floor. Paul found me minutes later crying uncontrollably. I felt helpless & worthless. 

I sought out this thread then took a long nap. I feel much better now.

I am so very thankful for all of you.


----------



## hercsmama

My dad passed away at 12:30 this morning.
I'm ok, Keith and I have to go to the funeral home at 10 to make arrangements.
They just left with Daddy a bit ago.
At least he and Mom are back together where they belong. Somewhere, out there, dancing the night away.....................


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

awww, hercsmama 

my heart just broke for you while I was reading this

bless his heart and yours, too

huge hugs and drying your tears

I am so sorry- but so thankful and grateful that you were there with him and that you were able to care for him during his last days. What a blessing to you both. 

and yes, sometimes when I look up and see stars all a-twinking, I know they are the laughter and the dancing of my loved ones that have gone on before me.

May your Faith sustain you in the days ahead.


----------



## Marchwind

((((((((((((((Debi)))))))))))) I am sorry for your loss. Even when it is expected,and may be for the best, it has hard to lose a parent and you have lost both of your in a relatively short time.


----------



## MDKatie

I'm so sorry, Debi. ((((HUGS)))) Sending you warm thoughts and internet hugs.


----------



## Kasota

((((((Debi)))))))) Oh, I am so sorry for your loss! Words fail at times like this. Somehow, no matter how old we are, when a beloved parent passes there is a piece inside us that is 5 years old and just wants daddy back. Expected or not, it is just flat heartbreaking. Prayers for you and yours for that peace that passes all understanding. We are all holding you close in our hearts.:grouphug:


----------



## featherbottoms

MamaJ, I'm sorry you lost your Alpaca baby. 

Cyndi, over the last 4 years I have come to believe that after it's all over, feeling worthless and sorry for yourself brings you back to appreciation for what's good about life. This will not last forever. However, a good cry every now and then seems to heal the soul.

And Debi, I am so so sorry to hear about your daddy. You will never regret the last few months that you have had him in your home.

And Woodpecker, are you still taking treatments? If so, I hope they are going well and you are able to have a fairly normal routine this time around.

WIHH, you've not said anything about Cabin and your having to do so much of the heavy work lately. I hope everything turned out ok with that and he's back to normal.

SvenskaFlicka, I am glad you got to go home and see your parents for a day or two. Seeing it for yourself is so much different than just hearing what happened. It is wonderful the way the community has come together to help them. It sounds like they will be fine.

BBChick, I'm sorry for your loss. 

I'm sure I have forgotten something/someone. I try to read here everyday but sometimes I miss things. If I didn't mention someone please know it's not intentional.

Peace and blessings to you all this morning.


----------



## Taylor R.

Debi, I'm so sorry. As hard as it is to lose our loved ones, knowing they are free from their weary mortal bodies and minds can be a balm to the soul. We're all there with you in spirit.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

featherbottoms said:


> WIHH, you've not said anything about Cabin and your having to do so much of the heavy work lately. I hope everything turned out ok with that and he's back to normal.


it is our "quiet" season, wintertime - with basically only "snow removal" and firewood replentishing on the "MUST Do" list now. 

I am starting to get a little concerned about the amount of snow starting to pile up on the house and cabin roofs - looks to be about 3 feet now.  It's pretty light stuff and the rafters and trusses are made to support lots of extra weight up here -but still -we do hear of roofs go crashing in under that load from time to time. 

Cabin Fever's knee seems to have - thankfully - settled down quite a bit and is not giving him any pain at all. He is scheduled for a re-eval in 2 weeks and if he needs another cortisone injection in the knee, that's what he'll get. Right now we are doctoring with anti-inflammatories and glucosamine. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

I have been doing all of the fire-wood replentishing - first, because of his bad knee, then last weekend because he got hit by that bad intestinal virus. 

He has plowed with the plow truck a couple of times in the last week and today he will likely have to plow again.

I normally shovel every morning when I make my first trip to the truck to get it warmed up and ready for work. I move a bit faster in the morning than he does - so it's all good. I also generally shovel on weekends to get out to the bird feeder and to scatter some corn for the deer and turkeys and fox, etc. 

Thankfully, we are both feeling MUCH better than we did this time last weekend in the aftermath of that virus. Oh mercy. 

Thank you for asking. :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Debi,
My heart goes out to you. This next week or so will seem dream like. Take care of yourself during this time, please.


----------



## betty modin

Oh Debi, you're in my prayers. 

We don't ever seem to outgrow our need for our parents-

may you be blessed with many happy memories over the next few weeks as you deal with all that comes after a death in the family.

May your dad be granted freedom and rest for his spirit-

betty


----------



## Woodpecker

featherbottoms said:


> And Woodpecker, are you still taking treatments? If so, I hope they are going well and you are able to have a fairly normal routine this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am still doing treatment once a month. Next month I have my first PET scan after the new prognosis. It has gotten easier except for the dreaded PET scan. Thank you for asking about me.
> 
> Debi sending prayers your way, so very sorry for your loss.
Click to expand...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You're in my prayers, Debi. I know your dad was glad to be home with you, and happy to be free of this painful world now too.


----------



## ejagno

Preparing for our second winter storm in 5 days. I've lived here for over 50 years and NEVER had this happen twice in a week let alone a year or 5. We are so woefully unprepared to handle temperatures in the teens, ice or snow. I've never in my life seen a snow shovel or ice scraper until last year when I went to Ohio. We don't have those things down here. 

Our floors nor interior walls are insulated for it's cooling affect but it's sure not meant for cold weather. We don't have de-icing chemicals or equipment down here. Our power lines are not insulated and with a very small amount of ice last week I was without power for 9 hours. Great knitting weather if you can see in the dark.

Last week we watched several cars slide right into the guard rails on the little overpass in front of our restaurant because the roads weren't treated or sanded after it iced up. This storm is expected to be much worse and on a larger scale. 

I did however find a real pair of wool women's socks for the first time in my life. Retailers don't send wool anything down to the coast normally. I was determined that my feet were not going to be so cold again that they hurt.


----------



## Pearl B

Debi, 
My heart goes out to you too. Your father was at home surrounded by people he loved & who loved him. 
You will be in my prayers (((Hugs)))


----------



## hercsmama

Thank you all for your thoughts. It certainly wasn't unexpected, but we really thought we had a few more weeks at least, so it was a bit of a shock to wake up and find him.
I am so glad he slipped away in his sleep, after the last 10 years of he!! he has been through, it was a well deserved bit of peace for him to go that way.
It is a very odd feeling to suddenly know you are an orphan, even at my "advanced age" (48). I just don't feel like I'm ready to take care of myself yet, ya know?:sob:
But it'll be fine, and life goes on. Just have to readjust, again, and find my next new normal, that's all.........:help:


----------



## Marchwind

Ejagno I cannot imagine having this sort of weather hit down there where you all are not prepared for it. do you even have any central heating? I'm sure your plumbing isn't insulated either. Find blankets, put on those wool socks and stay warm.

Yesterday I shoveled when I got home from work, we got about 6" the night before. I checked the weather forecast before bed and it looked good, only 1-2" possible over night. The city plows came and finally plowed my street and between the blvd. 

This morning when I put the dogs out I was very surprised to find I had to push the door open. It must have snowed about a foot of fluffy snow. I got stuck on my way to work trying to go between the blvd., I guess they didn't plow as well as I thought. I drove down the wrong side of the street pushing snow as I went. There is a windchill warning out too, but to be honest it doesn't feel that bad. More shoveling when I get home, at least this is super fluffy stuff.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, sure am thinking of you and keeping you in thoughts and prayers!

Woodpecker, saying prayers for you, too, and that next month's PET scan gives good results!! 

Ejagno - what Marchwind said. If you need to, you can keep a faucet open just a wee bit to keep water running through pipes so that they don't freeze and burst. Stay safe and warm! I hope you have a heat source. 

It's -18 for me right now with wind chills south of that. They have closed all the schools and they are shutting down some of the bus routes. I went out to start my car and she popped right off - bless her heart. I am heartily tired of how cold this Winter has been!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Praying you through this, Debi.

The wind was a-howling last night! Sustained winds of 50 mph with gusts of who knows what!! A lot of drifts today and highs in the negative single digits. Good thing I can't go any where!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Debi, I'm so sorry. I can so relate to your comment about being an orphan. My father died four years, almost to the day, after my mom. I was 41 at the time, and even with extended family as well as my husband and children close to me, I still felt alone. It has gotten much better over time.

You gave him a precious gift by caring for him in your home in his final months. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Thinking of you, Debi and praying you find a place of peace. 

Praying for you, Woodpecker, too. 

Ejagno, I know what you talking about - southern houses are not built for cold nor are they plumbed for it - makes for an interesting time down south. Stay warm!


----------



## Miz Mary

Hugs for you Debi ... my mom passed when I was 17 ... never an easy part of life ...

Woodpecker, praying for you, hope your spirits are up !

Ejagno.... I bet this will be a storm you will always remember !! Kitty litter on ice can help with traction if you need to walk to your car for example .... Hats are a godsend ....Keeping your head covered keeps the heat in ... we sleep with hats !! Dont forget birds/pets ....I bet its hard for them too ...... try to enjoy the weather , you may never get it like this again ! STAY WARM !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ejagno ... trying to make you feel better ... this is by my house










The lane from the road to the house is drifted on both sides .... probably 8'-10' feet high.

Miz Mary is correct ... hats are your best friend in cold weather. And layers of thin clothing, preferably cotton and wool to trap warm air next to you.

With the water pipes, not only keep a trickle at the faucets, but keep the cupboard doors under the sink open to the room


----------



## BlueberryChick

We are expecting snow and ice here too, ejagno, according to the weather service, 1/4 to 1/2 in of ice and 2-4 in of snow. We haven't had frozen precipitation here in a couple of years so the children are pretty excited. I enjoy watching it, but I'm glad it usually melts away in a day or two.

South Carolina--Where winter comes late and never wears out its welcome.


----------



## Lythrum

We have a slight chance of snow tomorrow, but so far all of the snowy/freezy stuff has gone up north past us. It isn't supposed to start until I am at work, so hopefully it will clear up before time to go home. I can't help but feel disgruntled to have 60 degree weather over the weekend and then have it drop back down into single digits a couple days later. Still, I'll take all of the 60 degree winter days that I can. 

Cyndi, we used to have drifts like that in our front yard when I was living in MN when I was growing up. They were such fun to play in/on. Now I prefer to look at things like that from an inside window. :grin:


----------



## weever

hercsmama, I am so sorry for your loss. Prayed for you just now...


----------



## Taylor R.

It's settled. I plan to win the lottery and then move our entire family somewhere sunny and 75. This cold seems to suck the motivation right out of me (and it's killer on my poor barely functioning jaw). No snow here (though we did have an unexpected snow shower Sunday evening), but 8 is not a happy number when referring to the temperature.

Phooey on mopping and cleaning the fridge. I'm gonna work on my Snowy Owl shawl and possibly make time for some fingerless gloves today, as my hands are FREEZING, even inside.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

it was -33ÂºF on the way in to work this morning. I walked outside without my mittens and hat on - and came back inside immediately! 

Here are a couple of pics I took on Sunday morning when I went out to fill the bird feeders. Thought y'all might get a kick out of them. 

People wonder why we build our houses "up" on pilings/posts like under our porches? This is why. Otherwise the snow would come drifting in and we couldn't open the doors. 

Now remember, our snow settles and compacts over the course of the winter - so if you are looking at 3 feet of snow, you are really looking at far more than that in terms of snowfall. And for the record, Kasota and the entire North Shore have more snow than we do. :shocked:


----------



## Marchwind

I should go out and take a picture of our snow too. I really have nowhere else to put the snow. The neighborhood kids have had snow/cold days the past two days. Today they are playing on the big mounds left by the plows and bulldozers. The sun is shining but that is just a trick. As beautiful as it is outside we have dangerous wind chill warnings until tomorrow. I love all the snow, this is one of the reasons why I moved back to Michigan and this area in particular. More snow and less cold that the Northwoods of MN. I'm hoping to go snowshoeing on Friday.


----------



## weever

Here one from our farm. We live in the wide open spaces, and so we get some drifting due to the wind.


----------



## Pearl B

Taylor R. said:


> It's settled. I plan to win the lottery and then move our entire family somewhere sunny and 75. This cold seems to suck the motivation right out of me (and it's killer on my poor barely functioning jaw). No snow here (though we did have an unexpected snow shower Sunday evening), but 8 is not a happy number when referring to the temperature.
> 
> Phooey on mopping and cleaning the fridge. I'm gonna work on my Snowy Owl shawl and possibly make time for some fingerless gloves today, as my hands are FREEZING, even inside.


That could be here, Az. Its been in the 70's, maybe 80's a few days. Its actually uncomfortable. Cant turn on the ac as it (would be) wrapped up for the winter. In my case its missing. Winter came the day after the new roof got put up & the guy hasn't gotten around to installing it.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've tried to talk my husband into transferring to AZ. There have been a few jobs posted comparable to his at a warehouse down there, but he doesn't want to leave our families. I'm totally comfortable when it's 80 in our house during the summer, so that sounds nice to me


----------



## Pearl B

I don't know what it is. Ive always been a bit heat sensitive, though once it warms up I get comfortable at around 100. 80's in the middle of winter is to much for me sometimes!

I would be ecstatic if it would just be consistent! My other pet peeve, it often goes from one extreme to the other & back, in a day. No adjustment period.


----------



## Taylor R.

We went from 56 to 7 Sunday evening within 2 hours. KS is supposedly famous for the crazy weather changes, but I think the weather in general ought to just be famous for it.


----------



## mamajohnson

Hugs Debi, so sorry for your loss (and sorry I'm so slow!)

Cyndi, you needed that good cry! Hang in there, it is tough to be down when your a busy person like you are. 



Pearl B said:


> I would be ecstatic if it would just be consistent! My other pet peeve, it often goes from one extreme to the other & back, in a day. No adjustment period.


Wait, are you in Texas? lol! That is the way our weather always is. We are back to cold, but no frozen anything here (other than air)

I'm tired of being cold. My office is always 60 to 65 degrees, due to it facing into the warehouse full of chocolate. Then I get home and our little dearborn heater is limping along...trying to keep us warm. And DH is pinching on the propane.... I shiver all day and all evening. My hot flashes don't even warm me up enough...well, except for the ones in the middle of the night. When I wake up drenched in sweat and shivering...once again.


Well, ya'll say a prayer for me and one of my not so bright moves....:smack
Dear DIL-who is a dance instructor- calls me up and says "we need some alterations on dance costumes. Would you be interested? Last year the lady did about 20 little alterations and got well over $200" So, I think, hey, yeah, sure! Easy money! I will do this to help her out. 
So, I go and meet them, and start marking alterations... they were sending the girls in one at a time. Took all day. 
I got home with 63 outfits to alter. about 6 of them I have to take apart and virtually remake. :smack What was I thinking????

On the bright side, if I average 15$ each (some will be more some less) I will make a TON of money! (new washer anyone?)

Anyway, I am seriously busy with that. I have to be done by Feb 14. yeah... 2 weeks. I have about 14 done so far.

So that is my news for now.

All of ya'll stay nice a warm. I am so very happy I didn't move up north when DH and I were pondering it!!! (( that was in August - it was 110 here ))


----------



## Kasota

I lived in Oklahoma for a year. It was so hot I about melted. I would sit down in a chair outside and it was warmer than I was. That was just flat unnatural for this northern girl! 

That said, this Winter is really taking it out of me. Tomorrow I will try to get some pictures. It is not the snow. That doesn't faze me in the least. But this unrelenting bitter, bitter cold is just nasty. Today my nostrils froze walking from my car to the building where I work and I wasn't parked that far from the door. Ugh. Mom is going stir crazy because it is too cold for her to go out, even on a little outing. The cold kicks off breathing troubles and she spends the rest of the day trying to warm up. 

I sure am keeping everyone in prayers. I feel so badly for the folks who use propane...the prices are through the roof!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

mamaJ, you can do it!!

The thing that hurts my heart the most about being confined is a good friend of mine (kind of an adoptive daughter) is due in the next week and I don't know how I'll be able to be with her when she gives birth. (_and sometimes Paul_) and I are working out the logistics, so I'm praying I can make it. The local hospital has some real carpy, pushy L&D nurses. This mama had a horrible experience with the nurses two years ago for her last birth.


----------



## hercsmama

MamaJ, awesome little side business!! I'm sure you can do it.

Cyndi, I hope you can work out how to be there for her. It sounds like she needs some back up.

I have to got to Broken Bow today, to the funeral home to pick up Daddy..
We are supposed to start getting snow this afternoon, so I'll be going this morning.
We will be heading to Minnesota this summer, to finally bury Mom, and Daddy together, as Mom wanted. So I need to get ahold of the cemetery in Crystal to make those arrangements.
They didn't want a service, so it shouldn't be to complicated. I've honestly never done this before, so I figure they know what they are doing up there, and can talk me through it.......:ashamed:


----------



## hercsmama

I had totally forgotten about this picture!!
It is my three boys, with their Dodah, that's what they called their Grandpa. this was taken about 6 years ago, Shortly before we had him diagnosed with the Dementia. 
Trevor, my oldest is on the mower, Josh is Behind it, and Jordan, the youngest is to the left. Obviously that's Daddy on the right.
I'm going to have to print this one out....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/598971712/in/photostream/


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Great pic, debi, and a treasure, for sure- but...you are too young to have big grown up boys like that!!!!!!

hercsmama, if you are coming to Crystal, you will be about 2 1/2-3 hours south of me. 

If it's in the cards, you know we'd love to meet you - and you and yours are welcome to come bunk here! We have the primitive guest cabin OR you could stay in the guest bedroom, whatever. 

No pressure, I know this is a terrible time for making decisions, but whenever it happens, let me know.


----------



## hercsmama

Aren't they handsome?!! I just love my boys!!
This was right after Josh had about 20" cut off his hair, he's the big guy in the back. He's 6'7 and 350 pounds of the sweetest kid ever. I still have that ponytail....:ashamed:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

they are adorable, I love my "big boys". Are they still in Texas?


----------



## hercsmama

No, they all came with us. 
Actually, Trevor, the oldest is my Grandsons Daddy, and he and his wife moved up here about a year before we did. Josh and Jordan came with Keith and I. 
As to ages now, well Trev is 24, Josh is almost 23, and Jordan is just 21. 
they all said since we were moving here, they had to as well as they just can't be without their Momma.:thumb:
Yea, I'm one of those Moms, LOl!
My Ddil is wonderful, but she can't cook a boiled egg, so Trev said it was either move or starve!LOL!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Debi, your boys remind me of my two oldest brothers. My mom still takes off work every time my 34 year old, 6'5" 320lb, oldest brother has to go to the doctor so she can go with him.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Wow, lots of folks going through a lot of difficulties and loss. My heart goes out to ya'll.

Out here the weather hasn't been very cooperative. We've been on the cusp of both major winter storms. Translate that into record cold temps, but no fluffy white stuff to give any kind of relief. We currently have maybe an inch or less, and yet cannot seem to get out of the single-digit temps! It's been so bad here, the schools actually closed a day or two just due to the temperatures! (they can't have poorly prepared kids standing out in the cold waiting on transportation, and those were days the wind chill dropped us well into negatives)

I finally have a prognosis on my hand, but had to deal with an orthopedic hand specialist to figure out the problem. It's actually not all that bad really. Turns out the damage I did to my hand back in July resulted in tendonitis. I was given a cortisone shot and am to wear a wrist immobilizer for 6 weeks to try and get it to heal. Actually, that wasn't too worrisome to me. Tendonitis may take a really long time, but it can heal. What bothered me more was the other thing he saw on the x-rays, early signs of arthritis. :shocked: I'm not even close to 40 yet, and though I figured I'd probably have to deal with it someday (not really though, there's no family history for it at all), but the way I constantly use my hands, I reckon I figured I may have to deal with it someday, just not yet!! I'm hoping if I start taking measures now, maybe I can avoid the worst of it as I get older... maybe.


----------



## Taylor R.

Rest is definitely the answer to dealing with tendonitis, Falls-Acre. Hopefully it'll be a huge turn-around when you get out of the immobilizer!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, maybe you can time your trip to MN around the Shepherds Harvest. That is always Mother's Day. Your DH can hang out with Cabin Fever and Stan, Lezlie's DH. Just a thought.

FallsAcrea I'm glad you have a diagnosis. Now just follow what the doctor and therapist say and you should be good. Signs of arthritis aren't uncommon and that doesn't mean you will be crippled by it. Just take care of your hands

I finally had an appointment with an orthopedic for my hand. It only took 6 months. My first doctor completely dropped the ball, ignored all my phone calls. I left that clinic and got a new doctor. Love this doctor, young guy who just moved here from Nebraska, he got me right into an orthopedic. The dr. I saw says there is no major damage he can see in the X-ray. He said the knuckle is stable and he doesn't think the tendons are damaged judging by how my fingers move. But he thinks I tore the tissue that encapsulates the knuckle. I start my PT tomorrow and I'm supposed to go 2-3 times a week. So lesson learned, if you have a powerful dog make sure you have your leash securely and properly wrapped around your hand before you head out for a walk.

I have Pride and Prejudice to watch while I work on the socks. Have a good night everyone. We are about to get waluped again with another storm.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, sure keeping you in prayers. What a rough road! Is the Crystal you are talking about the one that is a suburb of Mpls? What a handsome set of boys you have! 

Falls-Acre, hope your hand heals up well! Rest is a good thing. I'm sorry to hear about the arthritis, though. That is a rough road. 

I am frustrated beyond measure with the USPS. I shipped back that first wheel that I bought that was missing pieces and the still haven't delivered it. I shipped it on the 10th of January and it was supposed to be delivered by the 16th. Because it has not been delivered PayPal has closed my case in favor of the seller and will not give me my money back. I can appeal if it is ever delivered. Sheeesh. I have been going round and round with customer service at the USPS and get nowhere with them. Finally got in touch with some woman in a consumer advocacy office in Minnesota and she is a snot. That office closes at 330 and I am still at work and it is not easy for me to reach her. She called my cell phone today at 3:29 and told me to call her back but of course she is gone for the day. I am so mad because now that person who sold the wheel is going to end up with my money and she was soooo nasty. UGH. I am not sure if I am more mad about the 300.00 or that it is going in her pocket.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, I believe it is. I know Mom used to live in Robinsdale, so I assume Crystal is near there.
If it all works out, I'd love to meet up with everyone.:goodjob:


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I would do my best to make a trip to see you. Crystal is right next to Robinsdale. I actually used to live in there.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

****Marchwind, Shepherd's Harvest' date has been changed!!!! ****

This year it will NOT be on Mother's Day but the following weekend!!!!(I know, this is gonna mess with a LOT of people's calendars. :sob It is the weekend AFTER Mother's Day. May 16th- 18th.

Of course, Hercsmama, I would HEARTILY agree that if you CAN, plan your trip to Crystal around Shepherd's Harvest. I understand that fiber is NOT the reason for your trip, but, if you can possibly plan it, you would be treating yourself to a wonderful experience. 

I forsee another great biggo Homesteading Today Fiber Arts Forum "get together".


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I am glad you were able to get in to a good ortho and that the prognosis seems positive! Glad there was not more damage! Hopefully the therapy will be good help to you! 

I have blocked my calendar for Shepherd's Harvest. Not quite sure if I can get that Friday off because I will have been gone the week before and won't be back to work until Tuesday the 13th. If I take Fri off that will mean I will only be at work 3 days that week, so it may depend on what's cookin' at work - but I will for sure be down there on Saturday bright and early. Might drive down Friday after work. 

I hope a bunch of us can meet up!


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/507274-fac-february-2014-a.html


----------

